# 2014 CanJam @ RMAF (October 10-12, 2014): The CanJam exhibitor list has been finalized, and what a lineup!



## jude

Buy your plane ticket. (Or plan your drive, if you're driving.) Book your hotel room (*click here* for info on the hotel and other nearby hotels). Get your ears ready. We've finalized the list of exhibitors at 2014 CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, and here they are (in alphabetical order):
  

 
*Abyss Headphones / JPS Labs*​
  
*Alclair*​
  
*ALO Audio*​
  
*Astell & Kern*​
  
*Audeze*​
  
*Aurisonics*​
  
*Avatar Acoustics / iFi Audio*​
  
*Bang & Olufsen A/S*​
  
*beyerdynamic*​
  
*Blue Microphones (Mo-Fi)*​
  
*Bluesound*​
  
*Cavalli Audio*​
  
*CEntrance*​
  
*Comply*​
  
*Concert Fidelity*​
  
*Clear Tunes Monitors*​
  
*Cypher Labs LLC*​
  
*Fostex / American Music & Sound*​
  
*HeadAmp*​
  
*HiFiMAN*​
  
*Jaben*​
  
*JDS Labs*​
  
*JH Audio*​
  
*Kirmuss & Associates/Obravo*​
  
*Koss*​
  
*Light Harmonic*​
  
*Moon Audio*​
  
*MrSpeakers*​
  
*NAD Electronics*​
  
*Noble Audio*​
  
*OPPO*​
  
*Pendulumic*​
  
*PS Audio*​
  
*PSB Speakers*​
  
*RBH*​
  
*RHA (Reid Heath Acoustics)*​
  
*Schiit Audio*​
  
*Sennheiser*​
  
*Simaudio Ltd.*​
  
*Sony*​
  
*The Audio Nerd*​
  
*TTVJ / Meridian*​
  
*Ultimate Ears (UE) / Logitech*​
  
*V-MODA*​
  
*Vinnie Rossi*​
  
*Westone*​
  
*Woo Audio*​
  
*WyWires, LLC*​
 
  
 It's going to be our biggest CanJam ever, with more exhibitors than we've ever had, and the number of new product announcements and reveals will also be unprecedented! Stay tuned, and bookmark this thread.
  
 Here's a preview video for this year's CanJam!
  

  
 Once again, we’ll be having a Saturday Night Social in the Rocky Mountain Event Center, with free local brew on tap, and entertainment to be announced soon.
  
*Click here* to see a complete list of exhibitors at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, both inside and outside the CanJam area. Is there a DAC, turntable, CD player, loudspeaker, or any other type of high-end audio component you want to hear?  Chances are it'll be at RMAF. You’ll also be able to enjoy great music, discussion panels and keynotes, and, of course, the camaraderie of having thousands of like-minded audio geeks in the same place for a whole weekend!
  
 Again, subscribe to this thread to keep abreast of updates and announcements, and the upcoming _sneak peaks_ Head-Fi TV episode!
  
 We'll see you in Denver, October 10-12, 2014!


----------



## jude

​  
 As part of CanJam 2014, we are holding a Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG), where you can win amazing audio gear. Here's how it works:
  

You must pick up a SHaG card at CanJam @ RMAF. This card will fit in your event badge holder. Keep in mind that we will only have a limited number of cards (2000).
The SHaG card will have the logos of the exhibitors participating in the CanJam SHaG on it.
As you make your way through CanJam, make sure to stop by each and every participating exhibitor (again, identified by their logos on the SHaG card). Each SHaG exhibitor you visit can validate their logo on your card (with either a specially designated punch or stamp). We are encouraging the SHaG exhibitors to only validate your card after you have given a sincere listen/audition at their exhibit, or some other task for you to complete there.
Once your SHaG card is *completely validated by every SHaG exhibitor*, turn it in at the Head-Fi table in the main CanJam exhibit area (the hotel ballroom called the Rocky Mountain Event Center). Your completely validated SHaG card will serve as your valid entry to win the SHaG prizes donated by the SHaG exhibitors.
Winners will be chosen at random from the valid entries, and the winners notified after the event (if we are unable to notify the winners at CanJam), and the prizes shipped directly by the participating SHaG exhibitors.
Only one completed SHaG entry card per attendee is allowed.
There is a maximum of one prize per valid SHaG entry.
CanJam exhibitors and their staff are ineligible.
  
 We did something sort of similar at a previous CanJam @ RMAF, and it was a lot of fun, encouraged visits to the participating exhibitors, and resulted in a lot of amazing prizes won by attendees. The California (SoCal and NorCal) Head-Fi Meet organizers @warrenpchi and @third_eye evolved this giveaway model further, which inspired this year's CanJam SHaG.
  
 So what are the prizes? Here is the current list, which may be added to over the next couple of days:
  

*Abyss Headphones & JPS Labs:* *JPS Labs Superconductor V USB cable* 1.0 meter (x3), valued at $699.00 each.
*Alclair:* *Alclair **Reference Custom In-ear Monitor*, valued at $399.00.
*ALO Audio:* 3 x *Rx Mk3-B+ amps* ($649.00 each, for a total of $1,947.00)
*Aurisonics:*  TBD
*Audio Nerd:* *Lambert Class A headphone amplifier*, valued at $499.00.
*Bang & Olufsen: B&O BeoPlay H6 headphones*, valued at $399.00.
*Bang & Olufsen: **B&O BeoPlay H3 in-ear headphones*, valued at $199.00.
*Beyerdynamic:*  *Custom One Pro (Limited Edition)*, valued at $229.00.
*Cavalli Audio: *One pair of premium NOS (new old stock) Hytron JAN-CHY-6SN7GT (1951) tubes, valued at $300.00 to $400.00.
*Clear Tune Monitors: Clear Tune Monitors CT-200* custom in-ear monitors, valued at $350.00.
*Comply:* 5 x *Custom IEM foam wraps* ($17.95 each, for a subtotal of $89.75; 10 x *TX-Series tips* ($19.95 each, for a subtotal of $199.50). Total: $289.25.
*Concert Fidelity: Concert Fidelity Si2 DAC*, valued at $1260.00.
*Fostex (w/AM&S): Fostex TE-05* (x2), valued at $199.00 each.
*HeadAmp:* *HeadAmp Pico DAC/Amp* in orange color, valued at $499.00.
*HiFiMAN: HiFiMAN HM-700 with RE-600B*, the combo valued at $499.00.
*ifi Audio (w/Avatar Acoustics):*  *iFi Micro iDSD*, valued at $499.00.
*JDS Labs:* *JDS Labs O2+ODAC Combo* ($279.00) with *Fischer FA-003TI-W* ($649.00), package valued at $928.00.
*JDS Labs:* *JDS Labs C5D* ($249.00) with *Fischer TBA-04* ($299.00), package valued at $548.00.
*JH Audio:* *JH Audio Roxanne Universal*, valued at $1299.00.
*Koss:* *Koss ESP950*, valued at $999.99.
*LH/Geek:* Winner's choice of *LH Labs **GeekOut** (450/M/EM)*, value up to $299.00.
*MIT Cables:* $500 Gift Certificate to their *web store*, valued at $500.00.
*Moon Audio:* *Moon Audio 4.5' Blue Dragon USB cable*, valued at $115.00.
*MrSpeakers:* *Alpha Dog headphones*, valued at $599.00.
*Noble Audio:* *Noble custom in-ear monitor*, model to be specified later.
*OPPO: OPPO PM-2*, valued at $699.00.
*Pendulumic: **Pendulumic STANCE S1*, valued at $199.00.
*RHA (Reid Heath Acoustics):* *RHA T10i*, valued at $199.00.
*Schiit Audio: Schiit Audio Asgard 2*, valued at $249.00.
*Schiit Audio:* *Schiit Audio Bifrost Über with USB*, valued at $519.00.
*Schiit Audio: *Schiit that will be revealed at CanJam, so can't be named here yet.
*Sennheiser:*  *Sennheiser Urbanite* (valued $199.95), *Sennheiser Momentum* (valued at $299), *Sennheiser HD 600* (valued at $399.95).
*Ultimate Ears:* *Any UE custom IEM* of your choice excluding the UEPRM (BYOI, bring your own impressions) *-or-* an *Ultimate Ears UE900s* if you don't want to deal with the hassle of impressions, value up to $1,350.00 (depending on choice).
*Vinnie Rossi (a.k.a. Red Wine Audio):* $500 off any configuration of a product that has not been announced yet.
*V-MODA: V-MODA VAMP VERZA*, valued at $598.00.
*V-MODA: **V-MODA XS*, valued at $212.00.
*Westone:*  *W40 Earphone*, valued at $599.00.
*WyWires:* Any *WyWires headphone cable* of your choice (with value up to $500.00).
  
 And since several of you have been asking what the card looks like (i.e. how many validation stamps you'll need and from whom), here is a preview of what your SHaG validation card looks like:
  


  
_*Cool Tip:*  Great care has been taken to make sure that this card fits into your name badge holder, so that you can store it there when not in use - but also to have it within easy reach when you do need it._
  
 If you haven't already made your plans to attend Rocky Mountain Audio Fest and CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, there's still plenty of time to do so. Make sure to visit *www.audiofest.net* for more information, and to register for Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (admission for which gets you into CanJam).
  
 Since I'm not eligible to win any of this, I hope you do! See you there!


----------



## jude

Reserved.


----------



## roskodan

i'm so tempted to buy a ticket to the states, a one way that is
  
 can i have a desktop size photo of the one with the two audeze's booth ladies from the mosaic (upper right corner)?


----------



## Saraguie

roskodan said:


> i'm so tempted to buy a ticket to the states, a one way that is
> 
> can i have a desktop size photo of the one with the two audeze's booth ladies from the mosaic (upper right corner)?



I have first dibs, not sorry.  Answered before I read thoroughly ……. should take my time when reading on a mobile


----------



## roskodan

saraguie said:


> roskodan said:
> 
> 
> > i'm so tempted to buy a ticket to the states, a one way that is
> ...


 

 pic or it didn't happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 p.s. you got yourself a pm Mr.


----------



## bearFNF

Done and Done, I'll be there.


----------



## Saraguie

saraguie said:


> I have first dibs, not sorry.


 
  


roskodan said:


> pic or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL I answered PM……..but when I get there I'll ask for one


----------



## pbui44

Wow, I might show up for this one.


----------



## drgajet

bearfnf said:


> Done and Done, I'll be there.




Me too! See ya there Bob.

Jim


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'll be there! Just a short 6 hour drive


----------



## Allanmarcus

I wonder if *Blue Microphones *will really be there and really show the Mo-Fi?


----------



## jude

allanmarcus said:


> I wonder if *Blue Microphones *will really be there and really show the Mo-Fi?


 
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## Allanmarcus

jude said:


> /img/vimeo_logo.png


 
  
 There's a very technical term in the marketing industry that describes all the information we've been seeing about the Mo-Fi. Umm, starts with an h and ends with ype. 
  
 I look forward to actually seeing it. I was rather disappoint at the teaser they had at CES, so seeing and hearing it will be cool. Might be the first place I go on the first day so I can avoid the crowds!


----------



## jude

allanmarcus said:


> There's a very technical term in the marketing industry that describes all the information we've been seeing about the Mo-Fi. Umm, starts with an h and ends with ype.


 
  
 My part of that video was shot last winter, so you can imagine there was almost nothing I was allowed to say about it back then (or now, for the moment). I'm guessing that the other two gentlemen were also asked not to say much specific about Mo-Fi.
  
 Yes, at CES there was little revealed. They've done a great job keeping this one under wraps.
  
 We'll be talking about it soon, though.
  
 I look forward to seeing you in Denver, Allan.


----------



## RHA Team

We're very excited to be attending again this year! Looking forward to meeting more Head-Fi's members and representing RHA in the Denver.


----------



## donaldj68

Definitely considering this one after the great experience attending the LA Head-Fi event in Woodland Hills, CA .. Had so much fun and meeting fellow Head-Fi attendees would be a blast.. just thinking about the travel arrangements.. That long drive to LA (about six hours) makes me think that flying is the way to go... and then it is just how many days I wanna go for..
  
 Don J


----------



## drgajet

Looking forward to seeing Jude and the RHA team again this year.

Jim


----------



## drgajet

donaldj68 said:


> Definitely considering this one after the great experience attending the LA Head-Fi event in Woodland Hills, CA .. Had so much fun and meeting fellow Head-Fi attendees would be a blast.. just thinking about the travel arrangements.. That long drive to LA (about six hours) makes me think that flying is the way to go... and then it is just how many days I wanna go for..
> 
> Don J




All of them,

Jim


----------



## warrenpchi

roskodan said:


> saraguie said:
> 
> 
> > roskodan said:
> ...


 
  
 Oh you guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That said, I can understand how you guys feel...
  

  
 And we are not alone in feeling that way...
  

  




  


bearfnf said:


> Done and Done, I'll be there.


 
  
 Time to organize ride shares again?  Anything to avoid the dreaded 2.5 hour airport shuttle eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


allanmarcus said:


> I'll be there! Just a short 6 hour drive


 
  
 Yay!  In fact, Denver is probably closer to you than L.A. right?
  


allanmarcus said:


> I wonder if *Blue Microphones *will really be there and really show the Mo-Fi?


 
  
 If they do, I shall finally find *relief*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> donaldj68 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely considering this one after the great experience attending the LA Head-Fi event in Woodland Hills, CA .. Had so much fun and meeting fellow Head-Fi attendees would be a blast.. just thinking about the travel arrangements.. That long drive to LA (about six hours) makes me think that flying is the way to go... and then it is just how many days I wanna go for..
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Don, we did have a lot of fun didn't we? And just think, you won't have to help work the registration desk this time (trust me, you won't want to, it's a madhouse at registration).
  
 The only downside is that CanJam is so big, and such a Mecca, that our California meets will forever be a let down for you afterwards.  But ah, such is life.
  
 AND YES, ALL 3 DAYS!  Because if you remember how much fun we had at the very end of that meet waiting for numbers to be called out, you're going to want to stay for the end of this one as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Shhh, still tentative, but you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## drgajet

Thanks for teasing us Warren. Hope to see you again this year also. And, I remember that Audeze picture also, caused quite a commotion.

Jim


----------



## Asr

I don't remember giving RMAF permission to quote from my posts on Head-Fi.org, especially when they're not even crediting me for that!


----------



## bearFNF

Sure thing, got a car reserved already, might need a van though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> Time to organize ride shares again?  Anything to avoid the dreaded 2.5 hour airport shuttle eh?


----------



## AxelCloris

Wow, that's one heck of a lineup. I hope I have enough time to hit every vendor. I'll certainly try!


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> Thanks for teasing us Warren.


 
  
 You're most welcome of course Jim!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> Hope to see you again this year also.


 
  
 Same here, this is going be one heck of a party!  And since I'm not putting this one together, holy crap I might even get to listen to stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> And, I remember that Audeze picture also, caused quite a commotion.
> Jim


 
  
 Definitely a paparazzi moment.  I think there was one more dude behind me, but I didn't want to chance losing the shot taking the time to move positions.  Once they started posing though, it was all over.  Cameras that we didn't even know were there got whipped out.
  


asr said:


> I don't remember giving RMAF permission to quote from my posts on Head-Fi.org, especially when they're not even crediting me for that!


 
  
 Kinda flattering though, no?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure they'd give you proper quote attribution if you drop them a quick message.
  
 BTW... ARE YOU COMING?  Hoping you're not out of town that weekend, interested in hearing your impressions of the Concert Fidelity stuff.
  


bearfnf said:


> Sure thing, got a car reserved already, might need a van though...


 
  
 For the way back you mean (all that new gear)?


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> Wow, that's one heck of a lineup. I hope I have enough time to hit every vendor. I'll certainly try!


 
  
  I tried that last year.  Didn't happen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  27 out of 36 last year, so not bad, but not perfect.  Also, totally didn't recognize you with the new avatar there (still used to the "Axel" one).


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> I tried that last year.  Didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 27 out of 36? Man, sounds like I really have my work cut out for me. Even if the goal is unattainable it's still worth trying. And I'll be back to my regularly scheduled avatar soon.


----------



## Allanmarcus

jude said:


> My part of that video was shot last winter, so you can imagine there was almost nothing I was allowed to say about it back then (or now, for the moment). I'm guessing that the other two gentlemen were also asked not to say much specific about Mo-Fi.
> 
> Yes, at CES there was little revealed. They've done a great job keeping this one under wraps.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ooo, just got this from Blue Microphones:
  



























































































































































































































































 
  

 
*Forward email*
  



  
  

 Blue Microphones | 5706 Corsa Avenue, #102 | Westlake Village | CA | 91362-4057


----------



## Demo3

And I thought living near Boulder CO was great because of the mountains, wildlife, skiing, hiking, biking, music, beer.


----------



## jexby

demo3 said:


> And I thought living near Boulder CO was great because of the mountains, wildlife, skiing, hiking, biking, music, beer.




+1

Hope to make the drive down to DTC for 2 days this year instead of one.


----------



## Asr

warrenpchi said:


> BTW... ARE YOU COMING?  Hoping you're not out of town that weekend, interested in hearing your impressions of the Concert Fidelity stuff.


 
  
 No, not planning on attending this year, _definitely _won't be there for the next 4 years since the future dates on the RMAF site are all potential conflicts with the fall-color season in the mountains, which I never miss if I can help it. Have fun though, I'll look forward to your report on Audio360.


----------



## warrenpchi

asr said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > BTW... ARE YOU COMING?  Hoping you're not out of town that weekend, interested in hearing your impressions of the Concert Fidelity stuff.
> ...


 
  






  Aww man... gonna miss you dude.
  
 Still, I somehow think you might be getting the better end of the deal here.  Mountain autumns are not something to be missed if one can help it.  Lemme know if your plans change.
  
 Happy peeping!


----------



## Sonic Defender

roskodan said:


> i'm so tempted to buy a ticket to the states, a one way that is
> 
> can i have a desktop size photo of the one with the two audeze's booth ladies from the mosaic (upper right corner)?


 

 Don't stroke good looking women's ego's, pretend they bore you, they can't stand when a man doesn't fall all over them!


----------



## roskodan

Quote:


sonic defender said:


> roskodan said:
> 
> 
> > i'm so tempted to buy a ticket to the states, a one way that is
> ...


 
  
 the first and second line are totally unrelated, the first being about the gear, while the second about the photographer!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^Sonic Defender is a Mental Health Professional , and knows how to play the ladies, give him your ear , he won't steer you wrong, hehehe.....


----------



## roskodan

oh well, in that case ok, i didn't realize he is a Member of the Trade!


----------



## Sonic Defender

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^Sonic Defender is a Mental Health Professional , and knows how to play the ladies, give him your ear , he won't steer you wrong, hehehe.....


 

 Well, I might be mental .... certainly the way I spend money on audio gear without flinching. I used to bartend and back in the day never did too poorly with the ladies, but by no means was I a player. Aspired to it, but I kept ending up in relationships! What's a boy to do? I know this will shock all of you, but there appears to be a correlation between really good looking women and money. Odd isn't it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, sorry for being so OT and goofy, sounds like an amazing event and kudos to those who have worked so hard to pull it off.


----------



## gHeadphone

If i win the lottery ill fly from Ireland


----------



## egosumlux

I just wish I could gather interest/sponsors  for a South American Canjam I want to create an audiophile frenzy in my country, Chile


----------



## warrenpchi

egosumlux said:


> I just wish I could gather interest/sponsors  for a South American Canjam I want to create an audiophile frenzy in my country, Chile


 
  
 Post an interest check thread up, it could happen!


----------



## longbowbbs

I will be there. Looking forward to my first RMAF.
  
 BearFNF, any room in the van from the airport?


----------



## drgajet

When's everyone getting in? I could bring the family van down from Nebraska and pick everyone up!

Jim


----------



## Maxvla

Already got my airfare and stuff settled a month or so ago. This will be my second RMAF. This time my speaker listening will be a much higher percentage.


----------



## longbowbbs

drgajet said:


> When's everyone getting in? I could bring the family van down from Nebraska and pick everyone up!
> 
> Jim


 
 I get in Friday at 10:50


----------



## bearFNF

longbowbbs said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to my first RMAF.
> 
> BearFNF, any room in the van from the airport?


 

 Sure, your the first taker so far, I get in Thursday night.  Leave Monday.


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there. Looking forward to my first RMAF.
> ...


 
 I am out Monday as well.


----------



## bearFNF

longbowbbs said:


> I am out Monday as well.


 
 OK,
  
 On another note I just got a summons for jury duty starting Oct 1st...for a 4 MONTH long period!!!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what a pain.  I did get excused for my work and vacation plans though, so it will not affect RMAF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but Thanksgiving and X-mas could be affected...


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I am out Monday as well.
> ...


 
 My son had that for our family vacation. Luckily they were amenable to changing his month on call.


----------



## bearFNF

longbowbbs said:


> My son had that for our family vacation. Luckily they were amenable to changing his month on call.


 
 Yeah they are pretty good here about it, too.
  
 You making it to the Minneapolis meet on Sept. 20th?
 I reserved meeting room for it. Should have about 15-20 people.
 Here is the thread if you are interested:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/287325/minneapolis-meet/195#post_10815430


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll know my arrival time once I know what airport I'll be departing. Right now that's up in the air (no pun intended) pending a career change. I'll probably know sometime next week.


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to my first RMAF.


 
  
 We'll finally get to meet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> When's everyone getting in? I could bring the family van down from Nebraska and pick everyone up!


 
  
 I'll be coming in way early, Wednesday.
  


maxvla said:


> Already got my airfare and stuff settled a month or so ago. This will be my second RMAF. This time my speaker listening will be a much higher percentage.


 
  
 Were you there last year?  Did I totally miss you?  I tried to get Romy to come but she's busy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 The avatar is back!


----------



## Maxvla

I was there in 2011.


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> The avatar is back!


 
  
 Maybe I should go with my original idea and have it made into a T-shirt that I can wear to the show. Then there will be no doubt who I am.


----------



## jexby

axelcloris said:


> Maybe I should go with my original idea and have it made into a T-shirt that I can wear to the show. Then there will be no doubt who I am.


 
  
 I'll be wearing the SAME 
   Axel Cloris
 tshirt to the Friday RMAF as well !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 standing up:
 "I'm Axel Cloris!"
 "I'm Axel Cloris!"
 "I'm Axel Cloris!"


----------



## AxelCloris

jexby said:


> I'll be wearing the SAME
> Axel Cloris
> tshirt to the Friday RMAF as well !
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can make a game of it. Find the real AxelCloris and win a prize. Note that it won't be an expensive or even necessarily nice prize. I may just hand out strips of paper towel taken from the restroom. But I can draw a picture on all of them.


----------



## pbui44

I will definitely be there, and will attend all of Canjam! I do want to attend the rest of RMAF though and will probably only have two days, but I might make it three. Anyone have any pointers on hitting as many vendors as possible outside, as well as the more preferred vendors to visit? Thanks for any help you can provide to me.


----------



## john57

pbui44 said:


> I will definitely be there, and will attend all of Canjam! I do want to attend the rest of RMAF though and will probably only have two days, but I might make it three. Anyone have any pointers on hitting as many vendors as possible outside, as well as the more preferred vendors to visit? Thanks for any help you can provide to me.


 
 First a new one at the RMAF. The web site now has the booth and floor locations of all the vendors. Make a list of vendors that is on the must see and write down the locations ahead of the event.  Get ready to climb stairs for faster access.  Check and see if there is any talks you wanted to go and notice the times. The Canjam is in a big hall more or less in the back left and back from the main entry . Make sure you go around at least twice in the Camjam. Slow down not to miss anything and you will be doing okay.


----------



## pbui44

Any recommended vendors outside of CanJam? Anyone who does audio in general of range between Emotiva and McIntosh. If I am climbing stairs, they really have to be worth it.

Edit: Thanks for the advice as well, john57.


----------



## Maxvla

There are elevators. This is 2014.


----------



## pbui44

maxvla said:


> There are elevators. This is 2014.




In that case, are elevator lines long? I have been stuck in elevators at work because of busy floors.


----------



## bearFNF

pbui44 said:


> In that case, are elevator lines long? I have been stuck in elevators at work because of busy floors.


 

 Sometimes the wait for the elevator can be very long at these events.
  
 The last three events I have been to I statred out on the top floor with vendors and then used the stairs going down to the other floors and then took the elevator back to ground level.


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> Sometimes the wait for the elevator can be very long at these events.




Okay, good to know, as I want to spend more time making better conversation with others, not just vendors. I will take Maxvla's quote into consideration, but I am not holding my breath, either.


----------



## john57

maxvla said:


> There are elevators. This is 2014.


 
 Yes there are elevators as well. Depending on your schedule and waiting time, your choice. It can be crowded at times. Some of the vendors are the 11 floor(tower 11). Just check the Exhibitors list on RMAF web site. Many have links to their web sites and you decide what you like to visit. A little pep work can save a lot of time and it is easier to mingle with a plan. It can be a little chaotic for a first timer. Bring a bag since there is some free stuff and information packages from vendors to carry.


----------



## Maxvla

When I was there in 2011, the elevators were busy, but I never had to wait for a 2nd stop to get in.


----------



## warrenpchi

Last year, the elevators were time sucks of epic proportion... a testament to the success of the show I guess, but a nightmare nevertheless.


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> Last year, the elevators were time sucks of epic proportion... a testament to the success of the show I guess, but a nightmare nevertheless.


 
 Stairmaster.......You must become the Stairmaster.....


----------



## pbui44

longbowbbs said:


> Stairmaster.......You must become the Stairmaster.....




Looks like I will be packing seriously lo-fat snacks for seriously hi-fi listening!


----------



## Barra

*Stupid Question Alert*: Where is the event actually located, is it the Denver Marriot Tech Center? The RMAF site doesn't specifically say or seem to provide directions, but has both the Denver Marriot Tech Center and the Hyatt Regency Denver addresses at the bottom of the page. I would hate to park at the wrong place unless they use the same parking lot.


----------



## Barra

Another question is how do I find a Calyx M to audition? Will there be someone hosting the DAP at CANJAM? It was one of my key goals to be able to hear one.


----------



## Barra

Yet another question, does anyone have any insight into LH Labs and whether they will have their DAP prototype, the Geek Wave, there to audition?


----------



## bearFNF

barra said:


> [COLOR=B22222]*Stupid Question Alert*[/COLOR]: Where is the event actually located, is it the Denver Marriot Tech Center? The RMAF site doesn't specifically say or seem to provide directions, but has both the Denver Marriot Tech Center and the Hyatt Regency Denver addresses at the bottom of the page. I would hate to park at the wrong place unless they use the same parking lot.



It is in the DMTC. 

And for future reference, you can EDIT your posts. Instead of making multiple posts. Just trying to help.


----------



## john57

The RMAF is at *Denver Marriott Tech Center*
 4900 S Syracuse St
 Denver, CO 80237
 (303) 779-1100


----------



## john57

For information on what the Exhibitors are showing. Use the exhibitors list located here.
  
 https://www.audiofest.net/2014/attending/2014-exhibitors/?keyword=L
  
  Click on more info and there usually a E-mail address to ask the exhibitors directly on what exactly the products they are showing.


----------



## Allanmarcus

barra said:


> *Stupid Question Alert*: Where is the event actually located, is it the Denver Marriot Tech Center? The RMAF site doesn't specifically say or seem to provide directions, but has both the Denver Marriot Tech Center and the Hyatt Regency Denver addresses at the bottom of the page. I would hate to park at the wrong place unless they use the same parking lot.






 


Also from the web site:


 


"When you arrive in Denver, go to the Denver Tech Center Marriott and get oriented by visiting the Colorado Audio Society at the registration desk. Volunteers will explain and give guided tours of the event’s complexes and lively layout – including the several floors of demo rooms and displays. Seminars are being finalized, covering a variety of topics relating to the audio hobby. Live entertainment nightly. Check the website for all current information"


 


The CanJam part will be in the "Rocky Mountain Event Center", which is right in the Marriott.


----------



## Allanmarcus

The cans I really want to hear:
 
https://www.audiofest.net/2014/north-american-premiere-bravo-headphones-conifer-3-room482/
 
I've always loved the AMT since I had ESS speakers in the late 70's. AMT's can be pretty harsh, so it will be interesting to see how they deal with one right in your ear!


----------



## RHA Team

Hi guys,

 Thought we'd stop by and give a quick update - CanJam 2014 will be the first public outing of our new T10i IEM in the US!
  
 We'll be bringing sets Denver for attendees to audition before retail launch, so please stop by and meet our team and check out the range.

 More info on the T10i can be found in our announcement thread or in the thread in the equipment forum. 

 Thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Last year, the elevators were time sucks of epic proportion... a testament to the success of the show I guess, but a nightmare nevertheless.
> ...


 
  
 **** that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm on vacation!  Actually, I'll be working, so I doubt I'm going to make it out of CanJam at all.
  


> Originally Posted by *Allanmarcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't imagine anyone will have problems finding where CanJam is once they get inside the Marriott.  But just in case, here's a map that you can save on your phones:
  

  


barra said:


> Another question is how do I find a Calyx M to audition? Will there be someone hosting the DAP at CANJAM? It was one of my key goals to be able to hear one.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yet another question, does anyone have any insight into LH Labs and whether they will have their DAP prototype, the Geek Wave, there to audition?


 
  
 Random Head-Fiers walking the show always seem to have gear on them that others want to hear.  Maybe we should set up an ad hoc mini meet somewhere?  The Head-Fi table in CanJam maybe?


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> Random Head-Fiers walking the show always seem to have gear on them that others want to hear.  Maybe we should set up an ad hoc mini meet somewhere?  The Head-Fi table in CanJam maybe?


 
 I love that idea. I am sure there will be a nice selection of personal portable gar among all of us.


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Random Head-Fiers walking the show always seem to have gear on them that others want to hear.  Maybe we should set up an ad hoc mini meet somewhere?  The Head-Fi table in CanJam maybe?
> ...


 
  
 I think so... especially for those of us on an audition mission.  Gotta have a known source (and amp) for testing headphones, gotta have a known headphone and/or IEM for testing rigs (or components thereof).  Just everyone bringing those two things alone can account for quite a bit of gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess the question is, should we try to get a scheduled time going?


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > warrenpchi said:
> ...


 
 How about around Saturday lunch? Say 11:00 to 1:00 somewhere around CanJam?


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > longbowbbs said:
> ...


 
  
 That works for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW guys, there's a little lounge area right in the middle of CanJam with comfy chairs and little coffee tables and such.  That might be a good place too.


----------



## john57

warrenpchi said:


> **** that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There is a issue with the map the actual RMAF registration is on the far right of the front desk with another entrance not shown on the map. You can not use the hotel front desk for registration.


----------



## Barra

warrenpchi said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > warrenpchi said:
> ...


 
 I love the idea as well. It means for better A/B testing that may not be possible at the demo booths. Does anyone have a Calyx M that we can demo at this mini meet? 
  
 BTW, due to family obligations, I will only be at CANJAM on Saturday so I would vote for sometime Saturday. If we chose an earlier time, we could strategize for later if we didn't get particular areas covered and it would be a chance to get to know each other before wandering.


----------



## Barra

warrenpchi said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > warrenpchi said:
> ...


 
 Having just auditioned a HUGO, it has 3 hp outputs that are great for A/B HP comparisons if anyone has one to contribute.


----------



## warrenpchi

john57 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > **** that!
> ...


 
  
 That's true.
  
 But there is a problem with expanding the map to show the registration desk.  At that point, the map would be covering 60% of the width of the hotel's ground floor, with is double the current map's coverage of 30% of that same width.  The resulting map would simply be to small to read.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is more of an abstract infographics map, which uses the main lobby, atrium, and Front Range Trading Post as points by which someone can get their bearings.  If someone can't find the main lobby, or cannot find their way to CanJam from the main lobby using this map... frankly they have bigger problems in life than locating CanJam.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Besides, the traditional issue in trying to locate CanJam has been due to the RMEC not being very visible unless you already happen to know where it is.  Like I alluded to earlier (_"I don't imagine anyone will have problems finding where CanJam is once they get inside the Marriott"_), there are steps being taken to address that.


----------



## bearFNF

Don't forget to flash the Head-Fi gang sign for positive identification...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.S. I want my stickers, too...or name tags/badges.
  
 But seriously though, good idea of a mini-meet, just need to make sure it does not conflict with the seminars that we might want to got to.


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> Don't forget to flash the Head-Fi gang sign for positive identification...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have they released a seminar schedule yet?


----------



## bearFNF

longbowbbs said:


> Have they released a seminar schedule yet?


 

 Was not up last time I looked (just now), they said they would have it done by July sometime, they are very late....


----------



## Greystaff

It looks like it is up now!
 https://www.audiofest.net/2014/show-schedule/action~agenda/cat_ids~4/


----------



## mikemercer

bearfnf said:


> Done and Done, I'll be there.


 
 will be GREAT to see you bro!!
  
 I'm really lookin' forward to this years CanJam at RMAF more-so than usual.
 Always GREAT to catch up with good friends, check out great tunes, and have a grand time.
  
 Definitely gonna be packin' my references to check out the saucy new gear!
  
 Thus far, I figured I'm bringing:
  
 MacBook Pro Retina SSD runnin' Amarra Symphony 3.02
 Audioquest Dragonfly ver1.2
 AstellnKern AK240
 Glove Audio A1 by CEntrance w/ AK120
  
 Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor
 Audeze LCD-XC
 Sennheiser Momentums (or, if I dig em, a pair of the new Urbanite cans - getting a pair next week)
 JH Audio Roxannes

  

  
  
 Moon Audio Silver Dragon cables w/ full adapter system (BEST for CanJam) - doesn't matter what
 output I'm facing, ALWAYS armed with the right tip with the Moon Audio Black & Silver Dragons!
  
 Double Helix Molecule Elite 2.5mm 4-pole balanced cable (for my Glove Audio A1 by CEntrance and AK240)
 Double Helix Cables Complement4 dual XLR balanced cables for Audeze (my #1 reference for Audeze cans)

  
  
 and, of course, my trusty Jambox for the hotel room!!


----------



## mikemercer

bearfnf said:


> Was not up last time I looked (just now), they said they would have it done by July sometime, they are very late....


 
 yeah we've been working out some kinks on the new site w/ our new webguy...
 SO sorry about the lateness of some things gents!!
  
 We're ON IT!!


----------



## longbowbbs

mikemercer said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > Done and Done, I'll be there.
> ...


 
 You will need a small box to carry your gear.....
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475030-REG/Pelican_1630_001_110_1630NF_Case_without_Foam.html


----------



## jude

SHaG Announcement moved *HERE*


----------



## warrenpchi

Since I've been drawing the prizes for the past four of these in our Cali meets/shows, I've been ineligible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The last one particularly stung because there was an HD 800 in the mix.
  
 Luckily I don't have to manage the prize drawing this time... SO I'M SO FREAKIN' ENTERING THIS ONE.


----------



## john57

Depending on the number of punches it could take a while to get all of them!


----------



## warrenpchi

john57 said:


> Depending on the number of punches it could take a while to get all of them!


 
  
 Yup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good thing we have three days.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Since I've been drawing the prizes for the past four of these in our Cali meets/shows, I've been ineligible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wait, I get to participate in this one finally!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## drgajet

Going to be a full three days now!

Jim


----------



## bearFNF

Whole lot of SHaGin' going on. Sorry, had to say it if no one else was going to. 

Those are some awesome prizes, by the way!!!


----------



## ThickGlasses

warrenpchi said:


> Since I've been drawing the prizes for the past four of these in our Cali meets/shows, I've been ineligible.     The last one particularly stung because there was an HD 800 in the mix.
> 
> Luckily I don't have to manage the prize drawing this time... SO I'M SO FREAKIN' ENTERING THIS ONE.


Inb4 wins all the things.


----------



## mikemercer

jude said:


> As part of CanJam 2014, we are holding a Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG), where you can win amazing audio gear. Here's how it works:
> 
> 
> You must pick up a SHaG card at CanJam @ RMAF. This card will fit in your event badge holder. Keep in mind that we will only have a limited number of cards (1000).
> ...


 
 YEAH HOOH!
 SO glad to see all that sexy gear in this year!!!
  
 and I'm SO proud of Alex and Nina at Wywires! Their cables are a HIT!
  
 We told the *origin story of the Wywires headphone cable in the Wywires Red Headphone Cable Thread*!
  
But the voicing was done for the Wywires Audeze and Sennheiser HD800 cans by three Head-Fiers!!! I got it to a third prototype initially - 
  
 and then @warrenpchi and @morserotonin came in and finalized the third protoype with me!
 Working CLOSELY with Alex Sventitsky at Wywires!!!
  
 Our collective work paid off!
  
 Another cooperative Head-Fier effort helps create a universally recognized personal audio product! VERY proud of this, and that Wywires
 was open-minded enough (hailing from high-end audio) to wanna get involved in the personal audio community!!






 
 
Use em all the time!!


----------



## Makiah S

I swear one of these days I'll be attending a meet :[ 
  
 I keep missing them, and they keep getting cooler and cooler!


----------



## ThickGlasses

mshenay said:


> I swear one of these days I'll be attending a meet :[
> 
> I keep missing them, and they keep getting cooler and cooler!


I know that feel...


----------



## warrenpchi

thickglasses said:


> mshenay said:
> 
> 
> > I swear one of these days I'll be attending a meet :[
> ...


 
  
 BTW, there are meets in Winnipeg.


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, they are international meets, too.  Draw them in all the from Minnesota, don't cha know.


warrenpchi said:


> BTW, there are meets in Winnipeg.


----------



## ThickGlasses

warrenpchi said:


> BTW, there are meets in Winnipeg.


 


bearfnf said:


> Yep, they are international meets, too.  Draw them in all the from Minnesota, don't cha know.


 
 Still... Winnipeg sucks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

thickglasses said:


> Still... Winnipeg sucks.


 
 I don't think so.


----------



## ThickGlasses

macedonianhero said:


> I don't think so.


----------



## MacedonianHero

thickglasses said:


>


 
  
 LOL. My wife is from Winnipeg and her parents still live there. I've been going there for the past 20+ years and have a great time. We're there pretty much every summer for a week or two to visit (the kids love being spoiled by their grandparents at Tinkertown among other things).


----------



## bearFNF

thickglasses said:


> Still... Winnipeg sucks.


 

 Compared to what???  I've been to some really bad places around the world and the peg aint one of them...just sayin'
  
 So, back on topic any guesses at the new stuff being announced at CanJam? Schiit, RWA...etc...


----------



## ThickGlasses

bearfnf said:


> Compared to what???  I've been to some really bad places around the world and the peg aint one of them...just sayin'


 
 It's just not a good place to live, it might be fine to visit though. See below-
  


macedonianhero said:


> LOL. My wife is from Winnipeg and her parents still live there. I've been going there for the past 20+ years and have a great time. We're there pretty much every summer for a week or two to visit (the kids love being spoiled by their grandparents at Tinkertown among other things).


 
 It's just not a good place to live IMO. The winter is bad, the people aren't really to my liking... the roads suck and housing is always an issue. On top of that... It's so close to wonderful, wonderful Minnesota... ;_;
  
 Besides, I have some really bad personal experiences with gangs and drug dealers here.


----------



## MacedonianHero

thickglasses said:


> It's just not a good place to live, it might be fine to visit though. See below-
> 
> It's just not a good place to live IMO. The winter is bad, the people aren't really to my liking... the roads suck and housing is always an issue. On top of that... It's so close to wonderful, wonderful Minnesota... ;_;
> 
> Besides, I have some really bad personal experiences with gangs and drug dealers here.


 
 I'll give you the winters....damn cold! Like the song says: "Portage and Main, 50 below". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then you have all those wonderful mosquitos in the summer.


----------



## warrenpchi

I could easily imagine a Winnipeg meet with BearFnF, Macedonian Hero, Digital Freak and Armaegis in attendance.  In fact, wasn't there one being planned recently?
  


thickglasses said:


> Besides, I have some really bad personal experiences with gangs and drug dealers here.


 
  
 Um, wut?


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> I could easily imagine a Winnipeg meet with BearFnF, Macedonian Hero, Digital Freak and Armaegis in attendance.  In fact, wasn't there one being planned recently?


 
 Yep, there was one being planned, then I got _*NOT*_ selected for the Ragnarok beta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I went into a deep depression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for about a second or so), decided to go to the range to let off some steam.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I could easily imagine a Winnipeg meet with BearFnF, Macedonian Hero, Digital Freak and Armaegis in attendance.  In fact, wasn't there one being planned recently?
> ...


 
  
 Good call!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Getting back on topic... we have some pretty good meets and shows here in SoCal.  That said, CanJam is the mothership.  Sure, a Winnipeg meet wouldn't be on the same level, but neither are our SoCal events.  IOW, don't feel bad.


----------



## ThickGlasses

bearfnf said:


> Yep, there was one being planned, then I got _*NOT*_ selected for the Ragnarok beta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I need to go to the Winnipeg meets thread on occasion- I visit it every 6 months or so just after a meet ends.
  


warrenpchi said:


> I could easily imagine a Winnipeg meet with BearFnF, Macedonian Hero, Digital Freak and Armaegis in attendance.  In fact, wasn't there one being planned recently?
> 
> 
> Um, wut?


 
 It'd be like a meet and greet with my favorite celebrities!
 Didn't you know I was Heisenberg? Seriously though, I used to live in a really bad area when I was 9-12 years old and I got propositioned by drug dealers and occasionally robbed. I know every city has its underbelly, but still...


macedonianhero said:


> I'll give you the winters....damn cold! Like the song says: "Portage and Main, 50 below".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I just love those mosquitoes! Ever notice how the correct plural sounds like a fungal disease?


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Jude, would love to get you on camera during our live hi-res video stream to promote Head-Fi and whatever products you feel are outstanding at RMAF's CanJam section. www.EnjoyTheMusic.com/pressreleases/rmaf_2014_enjoy_the_music_tv_press_release.htm


----------



## mikemercer

steven r. rochli said:


> Jude, would love to get you on camera during our live hi-res video stream to promote Head-Fi and whatever products you feel are outstanding at RMAF's CanJam section. www.EnjoyTheMusic.com/pressreleases/rmaf_2014_enjoy_the_music_tv_press_release.htm


 
 that would be AWESOME!
  
 Steven - PSYCHED for this year!!


----------



## mikemercer

thickglasses said:


> Still... Winnipeg sucks.


 
 does it??
  
 Apparently an old friend of mine ended up there teaching or something.
 She's been askin' us to come visit - but you're like the fourth person I've seen say Winnepeg sucks!
  
 This CanJams goin to be DOPE Everybody!
 Can't WAIT
  
 I'm just praying my cousin Kenny can make it this year
 (we got some shocking news about his health - but he's determined to make it.
  
 I know I'll be rockin my new Sennheiser Urbanite (yeah, I'm really diggin' em)
 and the Glove Audio A1 by CEntrance + AK120


----------



## ThickGlasses

mikemercer said:


> does it??
> 
> Apparently an old friend of mine ended up there teaching or something.
> She's been askin' us to come visit - but you're like the fourth person I've seen say Winnepeg sucks!


 
 Drug dealers will try to get your money any way they can, and they're plentiful:

  
 Renters will charge ludicrous prices for next to nothing:

  
 You will get robbed if you even look like you have anything of value (a small child or a busker even):

  
 I'm tempted to add more, but cutting it short seems to make more sense.


----------



## shiorisekine

Looks like I am going to be able to make it to CanJam this year, I was wondering though if anyone on here if flying in early on friday and could help me out with a ride. Also wondering if anyone is interested in room sharing, there is a room at the Hampton Inn that has a separate living room with a sofa couch someone could crash on. Its about $377 for the room and if we split it would be 188 each.


----------



## warrenpchi

That seems excessively expensive for the Hampton Inn.  Hotels.com has single occupancy for $101/night.  .numberOfAdults=1&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first]http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?pa=2&pn=1&ps=2&tab=description&destinationId=1440421&searchDestination=Denver&hotelId=151643&arrivalDate=10-10-14&departureDate=10-12-14&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=1&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## longbowbbs

Free for me! Burning points for my stay.....


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey guys,
  
 Don't know if y'all have noticed, but we've been updating the SHaG prize pool lately.  There are now 31 prizes, collectively worth over $16,000!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And if you don't think your odds of winning are very good, consider the following:  if 310 people successfully complete the Scavenger Hunt, each one will have a 1:10 shot of winning.  Them odds are pretty darned good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Given all that, if you're still on the fence about coming, What is wrong with you?


----------



## Byrnie

warrenpchi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Don't know if y'all have noticed, but we've been updating the SHaG prize pool lately.  There are now 31 prizes, collectively worth over $16,000!
> 
> ...



I hope to be there next year!


----------



## mikemercer

shiorisekine said:


> Looks like I am going to be able to make it to CanJam this year, I was wondering though if anyone on here if flying in early on friday and could help me out with a ride. Also wondering if anyone is interested in room sharing, there is a room at the Hampton Inn that has a separate living room with a sofa couch someone could crash on. Its about $377 for the room and if we split it would be 188 each.


 
 Psyched you're coming brother!!


----------



## mikemercer

thickglasses said:


> Drug dealers will try to get your money any way they can, and they're plentiful:
> 
> 
> Renters will charge ludicrous prices for next to nothing:
> ...


 
 WOW
 I HAD to send this to my friend living there!!!!


----------



## ThickGlasses

mikemercer said:


> WOW
> I HAD to send this to my friend living there!!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

Welp, time to book rooming arrangements. Let's see if IHG has anything good for me nearby.


----------



## barleyguy

Greetings,
  
 I've been pretty inactive here lately because of a move back to Wyoming and a new job (as well as a general satisfaction with my headphone collection), but I will be at RMAF on Saturday and Sunday. Look forward to seeing everyone.
  
 Cheers,
  
 Harley.


----------



## warrenpchi

Excellent!  It's like the gang is getting back together... or something.


----------



## AxelCloris

So I'm thinking I may get a suite at TownePlace Suites just a couple of miles up the road. I can get a 2 bedroom suite for under $60 a person per night before taxes. If anyone's interested feel free to send me a PM. I don't want to clutter the event thread with talks of rates and full pricing breakdown.


----------



## mscott58

Looking forward to my first CanJam/RMAF this year and getting to meet a bunch of you and see/hear a bunch of cool gear!
  
 And the SHaG sounds great. Hope I can get it all done in 1.5 days (arrive Thursday afternoon, business to be done Thursday night, around all day Friday then leave Saturday mid-day). How do you sign up for the SHaG? Just swing by the table? 
  
 Anyone else going to be there before noon on Friday? Also anyone need help setting up for anything before the show opens? Happy to lend a hand and I'll be staying at the Hyatt across the street so can come over early. 
  
 Finally Gavin at Light Harmonic just sent us Geek Force members a teaser regarding their presence at the show - _"As part of our exhibit in room 1110, we have a very special preview of a product that we've been working on..."_ Should be interesting!
  
 Thanks all and see you soon in Denver


----------



## warrenpchi

mscott58 said:


> Looking forward to my first CanJam/RMAF this year and getting to meet a bunch of you and see/hear a bunch of cool gear!
> 
> And the SHaG sounds great. Hope I can get it all done in 1.5 days (arrive Thursday afternoon, business to be done Thursday night, around all day Friday then leave Saturday mid-day). How do you sign up for the SHaG? Just swing by the table?
> 
> Anyone else going to be there before noon on Friday? Also anyone need help setting up for anything before the show opens? Happy to lend a hand and I'll be staying at the Hyatt across the street so can come over early.


 
  
 Congrats mscott58!  I went to my first last year, and had a blast!  Can't wait to get back there and see some good friends again.  I'll be there starting Wednesday afternoon, so if anyone gets there early, we can hang, assuming I'm not busy with set-up myself.
  
 As for the SHaG, there will be cards at both the entrance to CanJam, as well as at the Head-Fi table.  The allure to just start listening to gear will be considerable, but please don't forget to pick up your cards early!


----------



## shiorisekine

Hey i am still wondering if anyone wants to share a hotel room for CanJam, PM me for details.


----------



## mikemercer

I'm hoping to have a new pair of Beyerdynamic T51Ps for my wearable cans for CanJam - 
 but I'm also goin' to bring my Sennheiser Urbanite or Momentums.

  
 Gonna rock the Glove Audio A1 DAC/Amp for A&K AK100 & AK120 too
 (I use it w/ my AK120). I just reviewed the Glove (which will be on display at the CEntrance booths) for Part-Time Audiophile if anybody is interested. HERE's THE LINK.
  
 and of course gonna bring my JH Audio Roxannes for the plane ride & for checkin' out new gear!

  
 Between those cans, and my trusty LCD-XCs I think I'll be covered to check out stuff and report on it.
@warrenpchi and I are hoping to get some live-blogging going at Audio360.org during CanJam this year!
  
 We'll be checking out some new stuff the night before the show kicks off - so we hope to have those impressions up on the site late-night Thurs night!
  
 PSYCHED for CanJam this year - will be great to see you all, listen to some GREAT tunes on new gear,
 and kick back and have some FUN.  I need it!!!!


----------



## shiorisekine

I hope I am invited to that 


mikemercer said:


> I'm hoping to have a new pair of Beyerdynamic T51Ps for my wearable cans for CanJam -
> but I'm also goin' to bring my Sennheiser Urbanite or Momentums.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikemercer

shiorisekine said:


> I hope I am invited to that


 
 dude I'm psyched you're coming bro!
 I'm proud of you man.
  
 Will be great to have you w/ us in Denver!
  
 My cousin Kenny always comes - though we got some seriously bad news about his health,
 he's fighting to make it.


----------



## Talai

So I live about 30 minutes away from Denver, but I'm just now getting into 'real' headphones. Would it still be a good idea for me to come, even though I have almost no clue what I'm doing? It's kind of intimidating...

Also, is it free or do I need a ticket?


----------



## john57

talai said:


> So I live about 30 minutes away from Denver, but I'm just now getting into 'real' headphones. Would it still be a good idea for me to come, even though I have almost no clue what I'm doing? It's kind of intimidating...
> 
> Also, is it free or do I need a ticket?


 
 Just $10


----------



## warrenpchi

talai said:


> So I live about 30 minutes away from Denver, but I'm just now getting into 'real' headphones. Would it still be a good idea for me to come, even though I have almost no clue what I'm doing? It's kind of intimidating...


 
  
 Yes, you should DEFINITELY come... before you get deeper into the hobby and start spending all kinds of money on trial and error.  Come on down and join us.  You get to listen to a whole bunch of stuff without having to buy all of it.  And we're plenty friendly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Come say hi to Jude and pick his brains for advice if you like.  You won't have any trouble spotting him, he looks like this:
 ​ ​  ​ See, he even looks friendly!
  
 -Warren


----------



## shiorisekine

mikemercer said:


> dude I'm psyched you're coming bro!
> I'm proud of you man.
> 
> Will be great to have you w/ us in Denver!
> ...




I saw that on facebook, I hope he can make it. Can't wait to see you again seeing how you missed the LA meet. 



warrenpchi said:


> Yes, you should DEFINITELY come... before you get deeper into the hobby and start spending all kinds of money on trial and error.  Come on down and join us.  You get to listen to a whole bunch of stuff without having to buy all of it.  And we're plenty friendly.     Come say hi to Jude and pick his brains for advice if you like.  You won't have any trouble spotting him, he looks like this:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...




Nice picture of jude, now where are the jude shirts?


----------



## mikemercer

shiorisekine said:


> I saw that on facebook, I hope he can make it. Can't wait to see you again seeing how you missed the LA meet.
> Nice picture of jude, now where are the jude shirts?


 
 shirts, period!!
  
 Like the first LA Head-Fi Meet T's - those were DOPE
  
 gonna work w/ Marjorie next year on the RMAF t-shirts,
 bring back the speakers or headphones - and the rock-n-roll girlie w/ the big fro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 decided on one of my portable rigs for CanJam at RMAF!


----------



## mscott58

mikemercer said:


> shirts, period!!
> 
> Like the first LA Head-Fi Meet T's - those were DOPE
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mike - Looks good. Definitely want to try the Alpha Dogs while I'm there as I need a good pair of closed phones. 
  
 And separately, being a first-time RMAF/CanJam attendee this year do most people bring any gear with them? Was considering dusting off my travel case and bringing my LCD-3F's with me so I could trial gear using my cans, but don't know if it's worth the effort. I have the feeling that most vendors wouldn't have a problem with it, but just wanted to ask some of you who have experience with the shows. 
  
 Thanks! mscott58


----------



## bearFNF

There are plans for a mini meet in the atrium. Still need to nail down the time, though.


----------



## mikemercer

mscott58 said:


> Mike - Looks good. Definitely want to try the Alpha Dogs while I'm there as I need a good pair of closed phones.
> 
> And separately, being a first-time RMAF/CanJam attendee this year do most people bring any gear with them? Was considering dusting off my travel case and bringing my LCD-3F's with me so I could trial gear using my cans, but don't know if it's worth the effort. I have the feeling that most vendors wouldn't have a problem with it, but just wanted to ask some of you who have experience with the shows.
> 
> Thanks! mscott58


 
 I ALWAYS bring a couple portable rigs - just to have,
 1 hotel room rig,
  
 and, VERY important: Bring reference cans for trying out new gear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bearfnf said:


> There are plans for a mini meet in the atrium. Still need to nail down the time, though.


 
 NICE!
 Maybe I'll bring somethin' else then too!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Hey,
  
 I notice that Red Wine is on the Scavenger hunt list, but they are not listed on the exhibitor list. Are we supposed to stop at the Vinnie Rossi table?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Allan


----------



## shiorisekine

mikemercer said:


> I ALWAYS bring a couple portable rigs - just to have,
> 1 hotel room rig,
> 
> and, VERY important: Bring reference cans for trying out new gear!!
> ...




You wouldnt happen to be bring the HiFi M8? I would like to hear it with my D600 balanced as I am looking for more portable gear.


----------



## warrenpchi

allanmarcus said:


> Hey,
> 
> I notice that Red Wine is on the Scavenger hunt list, but they are not listed on the exhibitor list. Are we supposed to stop at the Vinnie Rossi table?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup!


----------



## jexby

shiorisekine said:


> You wouldnt happen to be bring the HiFi M8? I would like to hear it with my D600 balanced as I am looking for more portable gear.


 
  
 I will bet Michael has a M8 at the CEntrance booth, as they did last year.
 note that the M8 does have a 4pin connector but it is not a balanced amp.


----------



## shiorisekine

jexby said:


> I will bet Michael has a M8 at the CEntrance booth, as they did last year.
> note that the M8 does have a 4pin connector but it is not a balanced amp.




That sucks, I want a new balanced amp and I though maybe the HIFI M8 would be my solution.


----------



## pbui44

Well, I will only be in on Saturday, but I do have my flight booked. It looks like I will be sticking to CanJam most of the time.


----------



## fradoca

i guess i'll be the only one from italy like last year so see all you there guys!


----------



## okcameradude

I will be there on Saturday.  Hope to meet some of you there! This will be my first RMAF/CanJam.


----------



## Allanmarcus

It appears the scavenger hunt looks very hard. I encourage you all not to participate. I, of course, will participate just to prove how hard it is, I will do this as a service to all of you!


----------



## AxelCloris

allanmarcus said:


> It appears the scavenger hunt looks very hard. I encourage you all not to participate. I, of course, will participate just to prove how hard it is, I will do this as a service to all of you!


 
  
 I'm a completionist myself, so I'll be 100%'ing the scavenger hunt. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## warrenpchi

allanmarcus said:


> It appears the scavenger hunt looks very hard. I encourage you all not to participate. I, of course, will participate just to prove how hard it is, I will do this as a service to all of you!


 
  
 Lol, here's a fun fact for y'all...
  
 If only 32 people wind up completing their SHaG cards, then EVERYONE WINS!


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the scavenger hunt looks very hard. I encourage you all not to participate. I, of course, will participate just to prove how hard it is, I will do this as a service to all of you!
> ...


 
 I might participate.....


----------



## mikemercer

okcameradude said:


> I will be there on Saturday.  Hope to meet some of you there! This will be my first RMAF/CanJam.


 
 Fantastic!!!
  
 WELCOME!!


----------



## THeFastCat

Hey I'm local to Denver and am just getting into audio stuff with my poor man's stack - I think I will try to attend. Can I buy tickets on the saturday?


----------



## john57

thefastcat said:


> Hey I'm local to Denver and am just getting into audio stuff with my poor man's stack - I think I will try to attend. Can I buy tickets on the saturday?


 
 Yes you can buy tickets at the show, no problem.


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, here's a fun fact for y'all...
> ...


 
  
 Latest update:  if 36 people complete their SHaG cards, then everyone is a winner!


----------



## bearFNF

Gettin' close, only a week and a half away...


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Gettin' close, only a week and a half away...


 
  
 The excitement is almost too much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, would it be alright to get a ride back to the airport with you on Monday?


----------



## AxelCloris

bearfnf said:


> Gettin' close, only a week and a half away...


 
  
 Can't get here soon enough. I'm ready to make the journey to Denver for an amazing 5 days.


----------



## David Pritchard

CanJam is great! Crowed,  noisy, but alot of excitement in the air. Like  being on the floor  of a political convention.
  
 I hope all audiophile headphone enthusiasts will not forget to visit the dedicated Abyss listenening room in the hotel tower room 8000. Yes it is at the other end of  the hotel and yes you  will have to take the elevator to the eighth floor. It will be worth the effort. Four listening stations each with the Abyss headphone. Each with a great headphone amp. Cavalli Liquid Gold, WO Audio WA-5, the new MacIntosh headphone amp, and the new Jeff Wells headphone amp. All will have JPS cables and interconnects. The room will be comfortable, quiet and the only place at RMAF where you can do some serious listening and comparing.
  
 Abyss will also have two headphone set ups in the CanJAm room. One of the amps here will be the newest Eddie Current amp the 4x45!
  
 Have fun and I will see you there begining Friday at 2:00.
  
 David Pritchard


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > Gettin' close, only a week and a half away...
> ...


 
 Me too!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> The excitement is almost too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sure thing.
  


longbowbbs said:


> Me too!


 
 The excitement or the ride?  Heh, I know we already talked about the ride and its cool. 
  
 That pretty much fills the car Monday (unless I change to a van or something).
 We can work out the details when we get there.


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > The excitement is almost too much!
> ...


 
 Ha! The excitement and the ride....


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Also, would it be alright to get a ride back to the airport with you on Monday?
> ...


 
  
 Ohh, ibtl!  Hope jw111 got in, or else he's gonna kick himself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


longbowbbs said:


> Ha! The excitement and the ride....


 
  
 Something tells me this year is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Talai

Alright all, I'm coming for most of the day on Friday. As this is my first CanJam, is there anything in particular that you'd recommend I check out? Also, not to ruin our odds or anything, but how long do you think it would take to complete the scavenger hunt?


----------



## Amorgan

I will be out of town for that weekend, i'll try to make it on time. Need to demo some fresh gear


----------



## warrenpchi

*SHaG details updated.*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The prize pool is now well over $20,000.  This includes a pair of ELECTROSTATIC headphones, an ENTIRE RIG (DAC, amp and headphones), and items that are so new that they haven't been released yet.


----------



## RHA Team

Afternoon everyone! We're very excited about returning to Denver next week and meeting everyone (and a little bit sad that we can't enter the SHaG - what a prize pool!).
  
 We've previously mentioned that we're bringing the T10i out with us for it's public USA debut, but if you've not stopped by the Sponsor Forum recently, be sure to check out the review programme thread and you could have a set of T10i in your hands before CanJam event begins! 
  
 If not, be sure to swing by our stall to check them out!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## muziq

Just purchased 3-day pass.  Last year's Canjam was my baptismal experience with all things Head-fi, so definitely looking forward to this year's show.  I had no idea what I was doing last year, wandering aimlessly from one strange rig to the next, drunk on buzz and hype (and that ridiculously overpriced scotch at the hotel bar).  This year, I have a plan...and my own bottle of scotch...


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> *SHaG details updated.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
















  
  


muziq said:


> This year, I have a plan...and my own bottle of scotch...


 
  
 Awesome!!!


----------



## drgajet

Warren, Bob, and others,

I am going to take thursday off work which means I will be traveling from central Nebraska to Denver Wednessday evening. If you want to save the expense of a rental I could pick people up on my way down. I could also stay until Monday and take people back, my schedule is very flexible. I will also be available for set up Thursday if needed. Let me know here or PM so I know which vehicle to bring.

Jim Graff


----------



## mikemercer

rha team said:


> Afternoon everyone! We're very excited about returning to Denver next week and meeting everyone (and a little bit sad that we can't enter the SHaG - what a prize pool!).
> 
> We've previously mentioned that we're bringing the T10i out with us for it's public USA debut, but if you've not stopped by the Sponsor Forum recently, be sure to check out the review programme thread and you could have a set of T10i in your hands before CanJam event begins!
> 
> ...


 
 I'm usually a CIEM person.
  
 But the RHA T10i's have won me over - in just a few days (after letting them burn-in over-night - which is also their recommendation).
  
 I've been using them w/ my Glove Audio A1 DAC/Amp (by CEntrance) + AK120 - and their noise isolation is phenomenal! Of course, it took a few tips to figure out what works for my strange ear canals (my ear, nose, and throat docs words, LOL) - I ended up w/ the dual-flange tips.
  
 Thus far, playing everything from Shackleton to Tori Amos - I've been enjoying - w/ the Reference filter for most music, Bass filter for electronic - their silky mids, wonderfully extended low-end. It ripples out beautifully, and trails off naturally. The highs are coherent and FAR from screamy - nice and bloomy. Thus far, in my book:
 A serious winner! Especially at $199!!  
  
 That is their US price right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I'll be sporting these at CanJam to check out some new stuff - along w/ my reference CIEMS...


----------



## drgajet

rha team said:


> Afternoon everyone! We're very excited about returning to Denver next week and meeting everyone (and a little bit sad that we can't enter the SHaG - what a prize pool!).
> 
> We've previously mentioned that we're bringing the T10i out with us for it's public USA debut, but if you've not stopped by the Sponsor Forum recently, be sure to check out the review programme thread and you could have a set of T10i in your hands before CanJam event begins!
> 
> ...




Can't wait to try these at canjam. Love my 750's

Jim


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> *SHaG details updated.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh stop teasing, you. We still have a week to go! There are quite a few items on that list that I would absolutely love to have in my collection.
  
 And those T10i... I can't wait to get a demo of them on the floor.


----------



## warrenpchi

rha team said:


> Afternoon everyone! We're very excited about returning to Denver next week and meeting everyone (and a little bit sad that we can't enter the SHaG - what a prize pool!).


 
  
 Totally looking forward to seeing you guys again!  @HiFiGuy528 will be stuck behind the Woo tables most of the time.  We can go visit him, and taunt him about not being able to leave the table, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


muziq said:


> Just purchased 3-day pass.  Last year's Canjam was my baptismal experience with all things Head-fi, so definitely looking forward to this year's show.  I had no idea what I was doing last year, wandering aimlessly from one strange rig to the next, drunk on buzz and hype (and that ridiculously overpriced scotch at the hotel bar).  This year, I have a plan...and my own bottle of scotch...


 
  
 No, you did it right last year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's how CanJam cherries are supposed to be popped.  It's supposed to be a glorious, and yet oddly confusing time... filled with wonder, and euphoria, with much emptying of wallets, and subsequent gnashing of teeth.
  
 There's a lot of "ooh, what's this?  Oh, that was in the preview video!"  Then you bump into some random person and just start talking, casually at first... until they mention some obscure piece of gear like their modded K1000 with custom waveguides made from blu tac, fennel seeds, and Swarovski crystals (something to do with resonance and the Cosmological constant) at which you realize this is the person you've been PMming for the past two years.
  
 UGH!  WHY CAN'T WE ALL WEAR FACE MASKS THAT LOOK LIKE OUR AVATARS?!  HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHO PEOPLE ARE?!  Actually nevermind that idea, half of us would just be walking around with Anime girls stuck to our faces.  And being as mature as we are, I'm sure we'd find a way to be anatomically correct with the masks' eye and mouth holes.  Anyway...
  
 So you're listening to something... and then you see Jude.  More importantly, he sees you.  Note:  Jude is like all super-friendly and stuff.  If he sees you and does not recognize you, he will say hi.  So if you're an anti-social recluse... RUN!
  
 Now you're there talking about the good old days, Head-Wize, obligatory chortles over Singlepower, that kind of stuff.  Then you feel a slap on the back and hear a hearty "hey bitches!  What are we talking about here?"  It's Tyll.  OMG, it's Tyll!  And you realize that you are now in a four-way conversation with your Head-Fi BFF, Jude and Tyll.  About headphones.  Then Jerry Harvey comes by.  "What are we doing about lunch?"
  
 Before you know it, you're sitting at a table with your buddy, Jude, Tyll, Jerry - and everyone is whipping out their personal rigs.  It's heaven, and you feel a deep seated sense of belonging.  You're home.  Nothing else matters.  $17.95 for four scrawny buffalo wings and three twigs of celery?  Why yes, that's perfectly normal, no problem here.
  
 During a lull in the conversation, you start fumbling with your name badge, and happen to see your SHaG card in pristine condition.  For the purposes of this dramatization, pristine means having NO stamps on it.  Now Friday is half over (realize that Friday is a short day, only six hours long), and you start to weep uncontrollably like a little girl.  That's when Lyndsey (from RHA) and I saunter over to see if you're okay.
  
 You look up and you see a gorgeous blonde (not me obviously), asking you if everything is alright.  Since you're a Head-Fier, and have absolutely ZERO experience with gorgeous blondes approaching you in public, you stammer, HARD, which only intensifies her concern.  At this point, Jude and Tyll have to get back to the show, and Jerry's got a meeting, so Lyndsey and I sit down instead... not that you even know I exist at this point.  A few introductions later, you realize that Lyndsey is the one that's been posting as RHA Team this whole time, and you start to really fall in love.
  
 Out of the corner of your eye, you see someone struggling with a lot of baggage.  Wait, that's not baggage.  Oh, that's Mike Mercer and his five (not a joke) pairs of Audezes.  Next to him is Mike Liang (HiFiGuy528) carrying something.  They join us and hilarity ensues.  You see me reach over to check out HiFiGuy's new toy, when he clutches it protectively. "Not yet, I have to unbox it."  Then you learn that Mercer and I have some kind of secret Cavalli prototype in our hotel room.  We settle the bill and head back to the room so you can hear what the next generation of Cavalli gear sounds like.  As we're walking, your mind wanders for a second.  Your eye sheds a solitary tear.  And you realize that you never want to go home.
  
 Sound familiar?
  


third_eye said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > *SHaG details updated.*
> ...


 
 I'M TOTALLY DOING IT THIS TIME.


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> Totally looking forward to seeing you guys again!  @HiFiGuy528
> will be stuck behind the Woo tables most of the time.  We can go visit him, and taunt him about not being able to leave the table, lol.
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like the perfect weekend, looking forward to it!

Jim


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> Warren, Bob, and others,
> 
> I am going to take thursday off work which means I will be traveling from central Nebraska to Denver Wednessday evening. If you want to save the expense of a rental I could pick people up on my way down. I could also stay until Monday and take people back, my schedule is very flexible. I will also be available for set up Thursday if needed. Let me know here or PM so I know which vehicle to bring.
> 
> Jim Graff


 
  
 Hey Jim, that's awesome!  Lemme get back to you via PM so you know my itinerary.  I've been meaning to get back to you about that, but got mired in CJ prep here.  We've got some fun things lined up, running right up to the opening of the show, would be great if you could join in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


axelcloris said:


> Oh stop teasing, you. We still have a week to go!


 

  
 But that's my job.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  


> rha team said:
> 
> 
> > We've previously mentioned that we're bringing the T10i out with us for it's public USA debut, but if you've not stopped by the Sponsor Forum recently, be sure to check out the review programme thread and you could have a set of T10i in your hands before CanJam event begins!
> ...


 
  





  It definitely surprised me.


----------



## starfly

I'll be popping my RMAF/CanJam cherry this year. And since I live in Denver, I figured why not?  Will only be going Saturday though.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

looking forward to seeing everybody at the Jam.


----------



## muziq

> Sound familiar?


 
  
 Heheh...not really, but that was a hilarious read.  
  
 More like:  until this time last year, I was a pretty committed 2-ch guy all my life, but becoming increasingly frustrated by the lack of a good listening room in my recently-purchased home.  But my longtime friend Owen, who I was visiting in Denver and is also a 2-ch guy, said we should check out RMAF with some of our best and craziest music--to see how many rooms full of balding, frumpy Diana Krall- and Dire Straits-loving white audiophiles we could clear out with selected Demdike Stare, Andy Stott, and Squarepusher cuts.  See, I'm a recovering music journalist from the '90s and early '00s who covered a lot of strange electronic music that lots of folks have never heard, and lots of traditional audiophiles aren't willing or open-minded enough to explore.  It would be fun, and everything would be so expensive that there was no chance I'd fly home with a new amp and piss off the Mrs. 
  
 "Oh, let's stop by the Canjam room so I can listen to some Westones," said Owen when we got to the hotel.  With my Shure 535's plugged directly into my iPhone, I was sure that I would walk into the room with the best in-ear rig and was instead salivating over the big tube amps hiding in the rooms upstairs.  So damned proud of myself for being a true insider, having found Shure years ago and feeling pretty smug about slumming it in what must be a small room with a few vendors peddling Walmart-rejected IEMs that couldn't possibly best my Shures.  
  
 Then I stepped in the room.  "What's all of this **** for headphones?" I asked Owen.  "And what's this website, "head-fi?"
  
 "It's just some site were people talk about IEMs and stuff all day long.  We'll get upstairs soon, don't worry."  But I played along and approached the Westone table.  
  
 "Hey, these things sound pretty frickin' good," I said to myself.  "What the hell is Astell & Kern?  Is that like an iPod or something?  Why the hell would anyone want one of those when they have all they need on an iPhone?"
  
 Plugged my Shures in, then scrolled through the AK120's library and found one of my favorite test tracks, Dave Brubeck's "Strange Meadowlark."  Listening.  "HOLY CRAP!  I didn't know my Shures could sound this good."  
  
 Then I hit the ALO Audio table and found myself on the business end of LCD 2s plugged into a Studio Six.  "HOLY MOTHER OF DOG!  THERE'S NO WAY IT CAN REALLY BE SOUNDING THIS GOOD."  Yeah, I was yelling at my own inner monologue.  "Owen, I gotta get a scotch at the bar and clear my head.  This stuff sounds amazing."
  
 So we did.  The scotch didn't help.  I was hooked.  We definitely visited a lot of rooms upstairs, saw and auditioned some crazy-expensive audio sculptures and enjoyed terrorizing the old white guys with Vatican Shadow and Autechre.  But frankly a lot of it didn't really impress me.  I visited the Canjam room two more times before leaving, armed to the gills with every flyer and brochure I could grab.  I checked out Head-fi when I got home, and the rest is history.  An increasingly expensive history.
  
 This  year, I promise not to drool as much as I did last year, and I promise to actually talk to some people, too.  Might share my scotch.  Looking forward to meeting a few of y'all in person...


----------



## okcameradude

Do most people bring their own headphones to CanJam for trying out new gear?  Or is this frowned upon?  Don't think I will want to bring my HD800, but I was thinking about bringing my HD650 or maybe the T1 to audition with.  Also if I wanted to bring some sample tracks, what's the best method USB drive, CD, iPod?


----------



## bearFNF

Heh, welcome to the rabbit hole and in case no one has said it, Sorry about your wallet. 

About this scotch, what are you bringing? I'm going to have to hit the liquor store when I get there.


----------



## bearFNF

okcameradude said:


> Do most people bring their own headphones to CanJam for trying out new gear?  Or is this frowned upon?  Don't think I will want to bring my HD800, but I was thinking about bringing my HD650 or maybe the T1 to audition with.  Also if I wanted to bring some sample tracks, what's the best method USB drive, CD, iPod?



Yes bring your own gear, most of the vendors are pretty accommodating when you want to use your own headphones and music. 
I am bringing my HD800, roxannes, and my PS500, Along with a few other things. There is a mini meet in the planning stages. I'm sure Warren will post more details as soon as he can.


----------



## muziq

bearfnf said:


> About this scotch, what are you bringing? I'm going to have to hit the liquor store when I get there.


 
  
 I'm usually an Ardbeg/Bruichladdich/Laphroaig kind of guy, but maybe I'll just bring a little Macallan 12 so as to not scare off the ladies...


----------



## okcameradude

Mmmmm Scotch....  Balvenie 14 year Caribbean Cask for me.  I'll see if I can pick some up after I land in Denver.


----------



## Makiah S

Oh schiit, I got the 11'th off from work and about $100 I don't need this month :x... Might have to drive on up there 
  
 Oh yikes it's in the Mid West, well there goes that idea!
  
 Jude we need to start giving away tickets to this event man! Plane and Hotel bookings, so us broke east coast guys can get on out there  
  
 I've still yet to attend a head Fi meet q.q


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Guys, i'll be live streaming RMAF in hi-rez vid and if you wanted to get together on Sunday and have 30 to 60 minutes of live TV time to discuss what you liked during CanJam let me know. Meet me Thursday night during the live music/party by the bar area and we'll reserve some time for you   I have some Sunday studio time booked for a few other boards and wanted to be sure Head-Fi also had time too. We'll also have live chat and Twitter going, so those at the show can answer questions from those who missed attending CanJam at RMAF.


----------



## Barra

As a CANJAM virgin, I thought I would lead the way with some dumb questions.
  
 My Hidition NT6pro CIEM was supposed to be my key auditioning tool, but the cable's left channel went out yesterday, so I need to do something quick to make the most of my one day - Saturday - at CANJAM. Currently I am using a spare FIIO RC-UE2 iem cable for JHA style IEMs and it seems to fit fine and sound ok, but I would like to do something better. My main goal is to be able to audition a number of cable makeups - silver/copper/hybrid - to see what works best with my Hiditions before spending the money on several cables that just end up in the drawer. My second goal is to purchase a nice sounding cable at CANJAM to optimize my DAP auditions .
  
 So here come the dumb questions:

*Custom IEM Cables*: With a brief glance at the CANJAM list, cable manufacturers seem to be under represented only recognizing Moon Audio (i have their black dragon audeze cable) who isn't a focused cable manufacturer. Wywires doesn't seem to do IEM cables. Are any dedicated HP/IEM cable manufacturers going to be at CANJAM?
*Availability*: If there are going to be IEM cable manufacturers, will they have supply available for purchase so I can use the cable at CANJAM, or is this just a place to order things for later shipment.
*Custom Options*: If there are going to be IEM cable manufacturers there, are they able to accommodate custom configurations at CANJAM? I was considering a balanced cable with a couple pigtails to offer versatility.
  
 Any advice would be greatly appreciated. BTW, if there are any cable manufacturers monitoring this thread that can offer any insight without breaking HeadFi rules, I would love to hear from you even through PM.


----------



## warrenpchi

Can't go wrong with Moon Audio, but you might also be interested to know that WyWires will make any cable that you ask them to make.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, they usually both have cables to sell at shows.


----------



## Nomad Girl

Holy Cow! Just read the list of all the exhibitors that will be there!  All those headphones...in one place...at the same time...and I get to touch them...this will be my first Can Jam, (or any head-fi meet for that matter) and if the excitement of being surrounded by all these amazing things that I've only gotten to read about online doesn't kill me...I'm sure I'll become just as consumed as all the other head-fi addicts out there!


----------



## Maxvla

This is different from a normal head-fi meet. This is more of a trade show. It's no less exciting, but quite a different animal. Enjoy yourself


----------



## rasmushorn

I wish you all a great CanJam. Unfortunately I am not going to be able to be there to tend the B&O BeoPlay booth, so please take good care of my colleague Mark and the guys from the local Denver B&O store. Mark is new to head-fi so please be gentle to him


----------



## David Pritchard

Steven:
  Although not physically part of CanJam, I do hope you will "broadcast " from the Abyss dedicated headphone listening room 8000 in the tower. It is the most unique listening room at RMAF. 4 setsof Abyss headphones each using a different amplifier.


----------



## David Pritchard

One other non CanJam room to check out that still applies to the world of headphones is the Synergistic Research big room on the mezzanine floor in the tower part of the hotel. Their room is via elevator floor "P". apparently the elevators label the mezzanine floor as "P".  They have a new headphone device called the Headphone Optimizing Transducer. You plug the Transducer into the headphone jack and your headphone into the Transducer. Mike Mercer gives it a thumbs up on the Synergistic Research Facebook page. Could become very popular.


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
  
 Check out this sneak preview of some of the gear you'll be able to hear and see at 2014 CanJam @ RMAF, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on October 10-12, 2014, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
  
 Products featured in this episode:
  

Noble Audio "Prestige" Kaiser 10, Kaiser 10 Universal-Fit, 6C, 6S
Reid Heath Acoustics (RHA) RHA-T10i
Sennheiser Urbanite, Urbanite XL, MOMENTUM In-Ear
Audeze LCD-2 (Fazor), LCD-3 (Fazor)
Astell & Kern AK100 II, AK120 II, AK240
HiFiMAN HE-400i and HE-560
Blue Microphones Mo-Fi
ALO Audio Quad Ribbon headphone cables, Studio Six Phonostage
Koss BT540i Bluetooth headphones, Pro4S, SP440, SP330
MrSpeakers Alpha Dog Prime
Schiit Audio Ragnarok, Yggdrasil, Fulla
Pendulumic Stance S1
Fostex TH-500RP, TE-05, HP-V1
Woo Audio WA8
Light Harmonic Geek Out, Geek Pulse, Geek LPS
Moon Audio: iQube V5, Chord Electronics Hugo, Dennis Had Inspire IHA-1
OPPO PM-1, PM-2, HA-1
CEntrance Mini-M8
Glove Audio A1
PS Audio Sprout
MIT Cables Vero headphone cables
Sony MDR-Z7, PHA-3, MDR-1A
RBH EP1, EP2, EPSB
oBravo HRIB-1, HAMT-1
iFi Audio Micro iDSD, Retro 50 system
AMR DP-777 SE
  
  

_CanJam at RMAF 2014 Preview (And Early Reveals!) - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## scott hifi

I am looking forward to taking my Hugo along and plugging in some Nobles, new cables on my LCD-2's, Hopefully a Geek player via the coax out
  
 any other suggestions?


----------



## Barra

jude said:


> ​NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Check out this sneak preview of some of the gear you'll be able to hear and see at 2014 CanJam @ RMAF, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on October 10-12, 2014, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
> 
> ...




Jude, is anyone bringing the Calyx M? That is one of my main audition goals.


----------



## senorx12562

rha team said:


> Afternoon everyone! We're very excited about returning to Denver next week and meeting everyone (and a little bit sad that we can't enter the SHaG - what a prize pool!).
> 
> We've previously mentioned that we're bringing the T10i out with us for it's public USA debut, but if you've not stopped by the Sponsor Forum recently, be sure to check out the review programme thread and you could have a set of T10i in your hands before CanJam event begins!
> 
> ...


 
 Will you have any there for sale?


----------



## wahsmoh

Fostex TH500RP **drools.. is this the end all be all of the sub $1000 ortho?


----------



## jexby

Curious that Jude mentioned the CEntrance mini-m8 but not this prototype which should be on display:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/i5-audiophile-battery-case-for-iphone/x/5199888


----------



## scott hifi

CEntrance gear is nice!


----------



## shiorisekine

jude said:


> ​NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Check out this sneak preview of some of the gear you'll be able to hear and see at 2014 CanJam @ RMAF, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on October 10-12, 2014, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
> 
> ...




Was I the only one that was counting how many different shirts jude wore? But nice video, the new Noble 6C has my interest and the HiFi M8 mini.


----------



## money4me247

lol watching that video, it just sounds like free product advertising aka "everything is amazing go buy it" lol. love how every single product is portrayed as an amazing deal at their price point.


----------



## bozebuttons

I just booked my flights and will be coming in on sat morning,also registered for a 2 day pass.
 See you all next week!


----------



## Uncle AL

I'm bummed, won't have a chance to go this year.. but thumb's up and best wishes to all of you going to the big event!


----------



## mscott58

shiorisekine said:


> Was I the only one that was counting how many different shirts jude wore? But nice video, the new Noble 6C has my interest and the HiFi M8 mini.


 
 +1 for shirt-spotting! 
  
 Made me wonder if he did the reviews across different days (and hence the different shirts) or if he purposefully wore different shirts during one filming session just to mix things up. That's actually what they do on many game-shows as they'll film a whole weeks-worth in one day but don't want it to seem like it, so they have people change their clothes between takes. We'll have to give Jude some crap about this when we see him at the show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Speaking of the show, I'm very much looking forward to hearing the Noble K10's and the JH Audio Roxanne's. Need to move up to a CIEM in preparation for my LH Labs Geek Wave XD128 Ultimate! Love my long-time Etymotic ER-4S's, but don't think they'll be up for the full capabilities of Larry's (hopeful) masterpiece! Maybe I can find a way to pair a set of K10's and/or JHA Roxanne's with the GW prototype at the show next week. That would be awesome. 
  
 See all you fellow CanJam'ers next week!


----------



## Maxvla

I think it's mostly so he can show off his football garb


----------



## bbmiller

*In great need of some headphone sound edification!*
  
 Is there anybody here who would be willing to spend a small all large a mountain time with me at the Rocky Mountain audio Fest visiting exhibits with me? I am making this request because after 40 years of just listening to my Bose 901 speakers and its 40 year old solid-state amplifier I got the idea of buying some new headphone audio equipment after seeing a great improvement in a headset I bought really for speech dictation, but sounded relatively great after equalization per the head-Fi thread on equalization.
  
 Even those equalize headphones sounded  much better than my 40-year-old speaker system. And when I got  a Sennheiser HD 600 headphone a long with a Little Dot IV MK SE amplifier as well as a Little dot DAC I began to hear sound which was even much much better than that.
  
 Consequently I started following the Little Dot amplifier tube rolling thread and learned that a lot of people on this tube rolling thread say they made fantastic improvements over little dot amplifiers with the stock tubes. The trouble is you can't hear tings by description alone you need some references to what those descriptions refer to which can only be heard not transmitted in words. So if there is anybody out there who understands the lingo on a tube rolling thread (not necessarily a Little Dot tube rolling thread,) but can give me references we both here so I might understand better what is refer to buy lingo like more layered, more detailed, more detailed in the middle frequencies etc. I would be greatly appreciative if I could build up my vocabulary with actual references I could hear and not just read about. So any takers or or taker I would be very appreciative. You would not have to spend all day with me unless you wanted to.


----------



## thune

Maybe you are going about this backwards. Another approach would be to go to RMAF and listen to as much as you can. Create your own understanding of the differences you hear using the language you already have. Take notes. Then read the reviews and other's opinions and posts regarding the same equipment and try to create a translation into the terms they use. Most of the audiophile terms are so vague and malleable (subjective and misused) that it may not be worth getting too fluent.


----------



## LFC_SL

wahsmoh said:


> Fostex TH500RP **drools.. is this the end all be all of the sub $1000 ortho?



I would bet most people will go away more impressed by the HE560


jexby said:


> Curious that Jude mentioned the CEntrance mini-m8 but not this prototype which should be on display



Why are you so keen to promote this? I don't recall Jude ever giving airtime to any random crowdfunder, not until they have made it


----------



## Argo Duck

I see where you're coming from thune and audiophile terms probably are vague and malleable _for many_ of us but shouldn't be. For example "dark" should mean the same to any audiophile, by which I mean there should be fuzzy areas of crossover but broad agreement., i.e. numerous examples where everyone agrees without ambiguity. 

Otherwise, there's 1. no point in any of us discussing anything on head-fi and similar forums because none of us know what we're talking about  2. little point developing one's own understanding with the 'language one already has': as one won't be able to meaningfully communicate with it, why not dispense with language altogether and simply _listen and choose without reference to any review, impression or opinion_?

I think bbmiller's idea is an excellent one, although I don't dismiss the option in point 2 above as an alternative recommendation.


----------



## warrenpchi

FYI guys, the SHaG prize pool is now just shy of $25,000.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


starfly said:


> I'll be popping my RMAF/CanJam cherry this year. And since I live in Denver, I figured why not?  Will only be going Saturday though.


 
  
 Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would heavily suggest spending more than one day there if you can.  This is something you'd find out for yourself anyway, once you experience it.  But knowing that you'll want to stay for more than a day - in advance - will make it easier for you to keep your schedule flexible.
  


muziq said:


> "Oh, let's stop by the Canjam room so I can listen to some Westones," said Owen when we got to the hotel.  *With my Shure 535's plugged directly into my iPhone, I was sure that I would walk into the room with the best in-ear rig* and was instead salivating over the big tube amps hiding in the rooms upstairs.  So damned proud of myself for being a true insider, having found Shure years ago and feeling pretty smug about slumming it in what must be a small room with a few vendors peddling Walmart-rejected IEMs that couldn't possibly best my Shures.


 
  

  


bearfnf said:


> okcameradude said:
> 
> 
> > Do most people bring their own headphones to CanJam for trying out new gear?  Or is this frowned upon?  Don't think I will want to bring my HD800, but I was thinking about bringing my HD650 or maybe the T1 to audition with.  Also if I wanted to bring some sample tracks, what's the best method USB drive, CD, iPod?
> ...


 
  
 As much as I don't want to give TSA the pleasure of digging through all that, I will be bringing both an LCD-X and a UERM as they are my references for gear evaluation.  Also coming along for the ride is my trusty AK120.  Was considering bringing a Noble 4 and RHA T10i, but they will both be there so no need.  I'll also bring the Shozy Alien in case any of you are curious about it.  For all its flaws, the Alien does sound pretty effing good, shockingly good.
  


bearfnf said:


> There is a mini meet in the planning stages. I'm sure Warren will post more details as soon as he can.


 
  
 I will?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Truth be told, I let the mini-meet get away from me.  Been so busy with CJ prep that I forgot all about it.  Sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But not to worry, I hearby designate BearFNF as the official CanJam mini-meet organizer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


steven r. rochli said:


> Guys, i'll be live streaming RMAF in hi-rez vid and if you wanted to get together on Sunday and have 30 to 60 minutes of live TV time to discuss what you liked during CanJam let me know. Meet me Thursday night during the live music/party by the bar area and we'll reserve some time for you   I have some Sunday studio time booked for a few other boards and wanted to be sure Head-Fi also had time too. We'll also have live chat and Twitter going, so those at the show can answer questions from those who missed attending CanJam at RMAF.


 
  
 Yes!  I would advise that everyone stop by the "studio" to share impressions.  It's a wonderfully informative and friendly way of letting the folks back home know that it "sux 2 b u!"  KIDDING!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nomad girl said:


> Holy Cow! Just read the list of all the exhibitors that will be there!  All those headphones...in one place...at the same time...*and I get to touch them*...this will be my first Can Jam, (or any head-fi meet for that matter) and if the excitement of being surrounded by all these amazing things that I've only gotten to read about online doesn't kill me...I'm sure I'll become just as consumed as all the other head-fi addicts out there!


 
  
 Lol, yes, I suppose you do.  Just remember to touch them with your ears m'kay?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But no matter how you choose to enjoy them, you are about to get a crash course in a wide variety of gear.  This is absolutely invaluable, because listening to the gear will ultimately make all the impressions you've been reading automagically make sense.


----------



## daerron

Looking at the pricing of items people are looking forward to, it feels like a good time to step out of the hobby. There is a wealth of good solid products at affordable price categories, but its no longer worth pursuing the high end.


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> Sounds like the perfect weekend, looking forward to it!
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Right?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not saying the above is a true story, but it could be.  My first time at CJ (last year) was very much like that.
  


bozebuttons said:


> I just booked my flights and will be coming in on sat morning,also registered for a 2 day pass.
> See you all next week!


 
  
 I get to meet bozebuttons?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get to meet bozebuttons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At an event that neither of us have to organize at that...


----------



## thune

AiDee,
 Well, i see your "listen and decide" option as essentially the same as "use language you already have". If one asks oneself: why do I prefer B over A...having some language (any language) is more useful than "i just do", especially when C comes into the mix sometime later when direct comparisons aren't possible.. If all headphones/amps/dac were all available all the times, then "i just do (prefer it)" would be enough.
  
 My suggestion was to learn existing terms by relating them to one's experience, so just focus now on gaining that experience (not radical, I'm just proposing learning in reverse order.) Relating "too judy tenuda in the violas" and "excessive emo phillips in the cellos" to existing terms is a legitimate approach. For spectral distortions, studying Harman's How to Listen is probably a better approach; but this doesn't rely on such terms, it relies on direct specification of frequency ranges.


----------



## jude

shiorisekine said:


> Was I the only one that was counting how many different shirts jude wore? But nice video, the new Noble 6C has my interest and the HiFi M8 mini.


 


mscott58 said:


> +1 for shirt-spotting!
> 
> Made me wonder if he did the reviews across different days (and hence the different shirts) or if he purposefully wore different shirts during one filming session just to mix things up. That's actually what they do on many game-shows as they'll film a whole weeks-worth in one day but don't want it to seem like it, so they have people change their clothes between takes. We'll have to give Jude some crap about this when we see him at the show!


 
  
 I think this video had 24 segments shot over several days, so, during its shoot, there were several shirts worn, and even a haircut.
  
 Shooting was also interrupted by a partial loss of my voice for a couple/few days, and a pretty rough flu all the way through (which I hope isn't obvious in the video). Many of the outtakes are simply of me having to stop to cough and blow my nose.
  
 I'm looking forward to seeing you guys in Denver!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey guys, regarding the terminology thing... you guys know that Head-Fi has a whole glossary on how to describe sound right?
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary*


----------



## warrenpchi

Quick update from Steve Rochlin guys!
  


steven r. rochli said:


> Guys, i'll be live streaming RMAF in hi-rez vid and if you wanted to get together on Sunday and have 30 to 60 minutes of live TV time to discuss what you liked during CanJam let me know. Meet me Thursday night during the live music/party by the bar area and we'll reserve some time for you   I have some Sunday studio time booked for a few other boards and wanted to be sure Head-Fi also had time too. We'll also have live chat and Twitter going, so those at the show can answer questions from those who missed attending CanJam at RMAF.


 
  
Steve wanted me to let y'all know that *he's reserving 3:00p on Sunday for y'all *to go by the studio and share your thoughts on the show.  Incidentally, 3:00p is also when SHaG ends, so it won't cut into your validation time.  





  IIRC, his studio will be near the main stairs, by the elevators.


----------



## RHA Team

senorx12562 said:


> Will you have any there for sale?


 
  
 Unfortunately the T10i won't be on sale at the show, sorry Senorx12562!


----------



## mscott58

jude said:


> I think this video had 24 segments shot over several days, so, during its shoot, there were several shirts worn, and even a haircut.
> 
> Shooting was also interrupted by a partial loss of my voice for a couple/few days, and a pretty rough flu all the way through (which I hope isn't obvious in the video). Many of the outtakes are simply of me having to stop to cough and blow my nose.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you guys in Denver!


 
 No worries Jude! The video was super helpful and glad to hear that you're feeling better. See you in a few days


----------



## longbowbbs

argo duck said:


> I see where you're coming from thune and audiophile terms probably are vague and malleable _for many_ of us but shouldn't be. For example "dark" should mean the same to any audiophile, by which I mean there should be fuzzy areas of crossover but broad agreement., i.e. numerous examples where everyone agrees without ambiguity.
> 
> Otherwise, there's 1. no point in any of us discussing anything on head-fi and similar forums because none of us know what we're talking about
> 
> ...


 

 Andre you need to make the long flight and have fun with us this year!....Impulse trip?


----------



## longbowbbs

I found Mercer's secret stash he is brining to Denver!


----------



## bozebuttons

I will see you there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> I get to meet bozebuttons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## senorx12562

rha team said:


> Unfortunately the T10i won't be on sale at the show, sorry Senorx12562!


 
 Good. Gives me more time to come up with an explanation as to why I need more 'phones.


----------



## David Pritchard

Jude being sick during his video taping is a good reminder for everyone going to RMAF to get a flu shot today !
  
 You are going to be exposed to a lot of strangers at close quarters.


----------



## Scorpion667

Lol the video in this thread made me laugh.. "pula" means penis in Romanian lol
  
 *turn knob right to increase intensity* LOL!


----------



## glassmonkey

I don't want to wait! I want to know the guts and capabilities of the Fulla now!


----------



## jexby

glassmonkey said:


> I don't want to wait! I want to know the guts and capabilities of the Fulla now!


 
  
 no kidding!   but Jason is tight lipped so far and probably counting the pairs of socks to put into his suitcase about now....


----------



## AxelCloris

jexby said:


> no kidding!   but Jason is tight lipped so far and probably counting the pairs of socks to put into his suitcase about now....


 
  
 Man, he's slow then. I finished packing yesterday.


----------



## bbmiller

If you want to bring your own music to the Rocky mountain audio Fest because you know what it sounds like and want to compare the exhibitors equipment to your own then what formats should you bring I mean what code exes, music videos yes no and medium thumb drive or CD or whatever? What about how long the musical passages would be suitable to bring?
  
 Also do the exhibitors often have tracks to test many of their equipments capabilities. If you asked for instance do you have a track percussion instruments playing all at the same time so I can hear how your equipment works in revealing and separating base note music will they have it. Will they have the same to reveal their equipments mid frequencies etc.


----------



## jexby

axelcloris said:


> Man, he's slow then. I finished packing yesterday.


 
  
 ha!
 I only need to load up the backpack to haul headphones and portable gear, fill up two growlers from 12degree Brewing as gifts and bust through Denver commuter traffic!
 maybe I'll wear a Broncos hat to identify myself as a local.


----------



## chartwell85

And the countdown begins! Looking forward to seeing everybody at RMAF this week!
  
 As Jude said in the video, swing by the LH Labs booth at CanJam and check out our latest offerings and a few other surprises.
  
 See you all in a few days time.


----------



## chartwell85




----------



## longbowbbs

bbmiller said:


> If you want to bring your own music to the Rocky mountain audio Fest because you know what it sounds like and want to compare the exhibitors equipment to your own then what formats should you bring I mean what code exes, music videos yes no and medium thumb drive or CD or whatever? What about how long the musical passages would be suitable to bring?
> 
> Also do the exhibitors often have tracks to test many of their equipments capabilities. If you asked for instance do you have a track percussion instruments playing all at the same time so I can hear how your equipment works in revealing and separating base note music will they have it. Will they have the same to reveal their equipments mid frequencies etc.


 

 Each exhibitor will have their own source situation. Bringing your own music in a variety of formats enhances the opportunity to have it played and most venues.


----------



## blueangel2323

Any similar events happening in the Bay area soon? I'd be really interested in auditioning (universal versions of) some TOTL CIEMs.


----------



## Argo Duck

Eric, man I would love to - long flight or not! Work doesn't permit unfortunately!! Maybe next year...

But, like, _try_ to have fun dude  



longbowbbs said:


> Andre you need to make the long flight and have fun with us this year!....Impulse trip?


----------



## longbowbbs

argo duck said:


> Eric, man I would love to - long flight or not! Work doesn't permit unfortunately!! Maybe next year...
> 
> But, like, _try_ to have fun dude
> 
> ...


 

 I will do my best....


----------



## LFC_SL

Bring a transport that can feed a signal, I.e. analog lineout, optical out or toslink

On the basis the majority of sources should have the corresponding input

At the national audio show UK the iPad + clas dB came into its own (although I will have to get a short lightning cable commissioned to make it easier next time!)

Something like fiio or ak player with output would work


----------



## Demo3

I know I am just a noob but I am really looking forward to Friday... sense I only live about an hour away I plan to get in line early.


----------



## Talai

demo3 said:


> I know I am just a noob but I am really looking forward to Friday... sense I only live about an hour away I plan to get in line early.




Im going to be there on Friday as well, and I only live ~20 minutes away. I'll probably end up competing with you for a place in line 

On that note, does anybody have any idea how crowded it'll be?


----------



## Maxvla

Speaker areas and elevators tend to be busiest. CanJam area is pretty spread out for being in 1 room so it's not so crowded. Registration line moves very fast.


----------



## AxelCloris

Shame that they don't do any sort of pre-registration badge pickup on Thursdays. I've been working trade shows and conventions for years and an early pickup, even if only for a couple of hours, really helps with flow on the day of the event. And large events like PAX, Gencon, etc even mail out the badge ahead of time to attendees. But it all comes down to staffing and agreements with the venue so I imagine one of those doesn't allow for Thursday badge pickup.


----------



## Maxvla

In 2011 I showed up about 20 minutes after registration had started and they had about 8 lines 2-3 people long. I waited only a couple minutes.


----------



## AxelCloris

maxvla said:


> In 2011 I showed up about 20 minutes after registration had started and they had about 8 lines 2-3 people long. I waited only a couple minutes.


 
  
 Oh, very nice. This must be a smaller event than I was anticipating. I work for/attend shows that range from 3k all the way up to ~70k and I was assuming attendance at RMAF would be around the 8-10k range. After a quick Google search I found that 2013 only had 3,759 attendees. If they're running 8 lines for less than 5k people then they should have good flow at registration. Thanks!


----------



## Uncle AL

jexby said:


> ha!
> I only need to load up the backpack to haul headphones and portable gear, fill up two growlers from 12degree Brewing as gifts and bust through Denver commuter traffic!
> maybe I'll wear a Broncos hat to identify myself as a local.


 
 Wear orange jacket (Broncos) with keep Colorado "Green" button.  I used to live there, so I can this--


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## drgajet

So last year at canjam I didn't know who anyone was even though I knew them from head-fi. This year I know more people but how do I know who is from head-fi and who they are. I would shure like to get to know more head-fi'ers.

Jim


----------



## Nomad Girl

Can't they write our head-fi username under our real name on our badge?? I think that would help


----------



## Maxvla

When you registered you had the option of putting a 'group' name on your badge. You can put Head-fi there. That's as good as it gets, I think. No room for a username.


----------



## drgajet

Let's all write our username on our badge in sharpie, unless your username is your name (Warren).

Jim


----------



## jexby

drgajet said:


> Let's all write our username on our badge in sharpie, unless your username is your name (Warren).
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Deal.
 only there Friday 12-6pm myself....


----------



## Barra

Is anyone wanting to plan a time at the headfi booth to meet and do introductions/planning? I am only there Saturday so I vote for early Saturday.


----------



## bearFNF

Last year the printers didn't finish the name tags and there was a huge backup at the desk. Very frustrating. 

It looks like 10am Saturday would be a good time to get together. Either at the Head-Fi table or the lounge area in the center of the room. If it is setup like last year.


----------



## mscott58

maxvla said:


> When you registered you had the option of putting a 'group' name on your badge. You can put Head-fi there. That's as good as it gets, I think. No room for a username.


 
 On my registration form the third line (after first name and second name) was "Company, Audio Society or Moniker" and in this field I put my HeadFi/Audiogon username. 
  
 Isn't that the right place to put your screen name?


----------



## jude

bearfnf said:


> Last year the printers didn't finish the name tags and there was a huge backup at the desk. Very frustrating.
> 
> It looks like 10am Saturday would be a good time to get together. Either at the Head-Fi table or the lounge area in the center of the room. If it is setup like last year.


 
  
 It will be set up almost exactly like last year. The lounge area is just a little smaller, to accommodate two more exhibitors.


----------



## bangkokkid

To clarify, we will be giving away a universal-fit Kaiser 10 as part of the SHaG. To add a little twist to it, John went ahead and painted this set a beautiful red, effectively making it a one-off edition that isn't available otherwise. A picture of the exact set is below and they will be on display so everyone can come by and check out what they are in for!
  
  
​


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> On my registration form the third line (after first name and second name) was "Company, Audio Society or Moniker" and in this field I put my HeadFi/Audiogon username.
> 
> Isn't that the right place to put your screen name?


 
  
 I did the same, so you're not alone. Hopefully it has bigger print than my actual name because nobody would recognize me by that, it's far too common.
  


bangkokkid said:


> To clarify, we will be giving away a universal-fit Kaiser 10 as part of the SHaG. To add a little twist to it, John went ahead a painted this set a beautiful red, effectively making it a one-off edition that isn't available otherwise. A picture of the exact set is below and they will be on display so everyone can come by and check out what they are in for!
> 
> 
> ​


 
  
 OK, I'm drooling now. That's a gorgeous finish.


----------



## drgajet

can I just have noble validate all my SHaG spaces so I'm guaranteed to win these.

Jim


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> I did the same, so you're not alone. Hopefully it has bigger print than my actual name because nobody would recognize me by that, it's far too common.
> 
> 
> OK, I'm drooling now. That's a gorgeous finish.


 
 Watch where you're stepping everyone - it's a slipping hazard with all the communal drooling going on!
  
 And if you like this picture, then your head will explode if you look at all the designs on Noble's Facebook page...


----------



## SleathX1

that's impressive to say the least! never thought it'd be like that. 
  
 Even more reasons for me to go


----------



## senorx12562

mscott58 said:


> On my registration form the third line (after first name and second name) was "Company, Audio Society or Moniker" and in this field I put my HeadFi/Audiogon username.
> 
> Isn't that the right place to put your screen name?


 
 I did the same.


----------



## bearFNF

jude said:


> It will be set up almost exactly like last year. The lounge area is just a little smaller, to accommodate two more exhibitors.



Nice!! Thanks for the reply. 

So around 10am Saturday gather in the lounge area. Give the super secret unofficial Head-Fi gang sign for entry.  (search the forum if you don't know what it is. )


----------



## Allanmarcus

bearfnf said:


> Last year the printers didn't finish the name tags and there was a huge backup at the desk. Very frustrating.
> 
> It looks like 10am Saturday would be a good time to get together. Either at the Head-Fi table or the lounge area in the center of the room. If it is setup like last year.


 
  
 I would prefer not to use valuable show time to hang out, but to each his own. 
  
 Anyone up for meeting at 10:00 am Friday morning before the show? Maybe at a coffee shop or eatery at the Denver Tech Center Marriott?


----------



## warrenpchi

In about 12 hours from now, Ima be heading over to LAX to get my flight-fi groove on.  I may be slow to respond then, apologies in advance guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


bozebuttons said:


> I will see you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Count on it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


senorx12562 said:


> rha team said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the T10i won't be on sale at the show, sorry Senorx12562!
> ...


 
  
 Remember, it's not more, it's better.  More is just the unfortunate side effect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


blueangel2323 said:


> Any similar events happening in the Bay area soon? I'd be really interested in auditioning (universal versions of) some TOTL CIEMs.


 
  
 Nope.  The Bay Area had three meets this year!  Two of which were a pretty decent size.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


talai said:


> demo3 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am just a noob but I am really looking forward to Friday... sense I only live about an hour away I plan to get in line early.
> ...


 
  
 Registration:
  

  
 To the right of that picture is the entrance to the hotel.  What you don't see here is the line extending outside... in the rain.  Anyway, come when you can, but I suggest sooner rather than later.
  


drgajet said:


> can I just have noble validate all my SHaG spaces so I'm guaranteed to win these.


 
  
 Lol, NO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But while we're on the subject, y'all should get used to looking at these:
  


  
 HAVE FUN!!!  MWAHAHAHAHAHA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bearfnf said:


> jude said:
> 
> 
> > It will be set up almost exactly like last year. The lounge area is just a little smaller, to accommodate two more exhibitors.
> ...


 
  





  Hmm, Head-Fi's search being the technological wonder that it is, Ima leave this right here:


----------



## shiorisekine

bangkokkid said:


> To clarify, we will be giving away a universal-fit Kaiser 10 as part of the SHaG. To add a little twist to it, John went ahead and painted this set a beautiful red, effectively making it a one-off edition that isn't available otherwise. A picture of the exact set is below and they will be on display so everyone can come by and check out what they are in for!
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Why do you hate me??

Anyways is there anyone landing in Denver, Thursday Morning around 10ish? maybe 11ish? If so I was wondering if I could hitch a ride to the Marriott Tech Center with you guys. 

Also warrenpchihave a safe flight dude, Ill see you soon.


----------



## AxelCloris

shiorisekine said:


> Why do you hate me??
> 
> Anyways is there anyone landing in Denver, Thursday Morning around 10ish? maybe 11ish? If so I was wondering if I could hitch a ride to the Marriott Tech Center with you guys.


 
  
 I'll be landing around 7:30 AM or so and don't have any immediate plans, so I can hang around the airport for a while to carpool.


----------



## bearFNF

allanmarcus said:


> I would prefer not to use valuable show time to hang out, but to each his own.
> 
> Anyone up for meeting at 10:00 am Friday morning before the show? Maybe at a coffee shop or eatery at the Denver Tech Center Marriott?



I feel you. Someone else asked for a Saturday meet up, go figure.


----------



## muziq

I'm prepping...
  
 Test disk with audition music?  Check
 SD micro card with audition music?  Check
 USB with audition music?  Check
 Chargers?  Check
 Portable amp? Check
 15 jillion adaptors?  Check
 Travel case for Alpha Dogs?  Landing today
 Fresh ear impressions?  Check
 Practice double-secret-probation Head-fi gang sign?  On the plane
  
 Think I'm ready for my bank account to get emptied.  See y'all Friday...


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> I'll be landing around 7:30 AM or so and don't have any immediate plans, so I can hang around the airport for a while to carpool.




Awesome, if You dont mind that. It says I should land at 10:04.


----------



## AxelCloris

shiorisekine said:


> Awesome, if You dont mind that. It says I should land at 10:04.


 
  
 What else would I do? I can't check into the hotel until 3 PM anyways. 
  
 Speaking of, apparently the Hampton offers a Manager’s Happy Hour on Thursday. Wonder if that's anything like the evening social at Staybridge Suites.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> What else would I do? I can't check into the hotel until 3 PM anyways.
> 
> Speaking of, apparently the Hampton offers a Manager’s Happy Hour on Thursday. Wonder if that's anything like the evening social at Staybridge Suites.


 
 Guys - I come in tomorrow early as well, but I don't land at DEN until 12:30pm so wouldn't ask you all to stick around that long, especially in case the flight was delayed. See you likely Thursday night after my meetings. I'm at the Hyatt across from the Marriott, so let me know where everyone is meeting up. Thanks!


----------



## Allanmarcus

So, what's a good time get in line opening day? I know they don't hand out badges until 11:30, but anyone know if the lines forms early?


----------



## mscott58

allanmarcus said:


> So, what's a good time get in line opening day? I know they don't hand out badges until 11:30, but anyone know if the lines forms early?


 
 Any scalpers already camped out?


----------



## Allanmarcus

mscott58 said:


> Any scalpers already camped out?


 
  
  
 Ummm, I paid $25. I wonder how much I would sell my ticket for!
  
 Does RMAF "sell out"?


----------



## bearFNF

Never heard of it selling out. 

Almost ready to low crawl to the door...
Then it's home to pack.


----------



## mscott58

allanmarcus said:


> Ummm, I paid $25. I wonder how much I would sell my ticket for!
> 
> Does RMAF "sell out"?


 
 Sorry, bad humor. If it was an Apple product then maybe it would sell out...


----------



## mscott58

Just had an idea of how to tote around my Audeze travel case, and wanted to share it with all of you who will also be trying to juggle multiple pieces of gear.
  
 Might just be common sense, but I took the neck strap off of my camera and attached it to my LCD-3 carrying case, and then clipped my portable rig case to the strap as well using a small carabiner. Now I can roam around the show and get my grubby paws on lots of equipment while not (hopefully) losing track of my gear as it will be slung over my shoulder.
  
 See you all soon!


----------



## bearFNF

mscott58 said:


> Just had an idea of how to tote around my Audeze travel case, and wanted to share it with all of you who will also be trying to juggle multiple pieces of gear.
> 
> Might just be common sense, but I took the neck strap off of my camera and attached it to my LCD-3 carrying case, and then clipped my portable rig case to the strap as well using a small carabiner. Now I can roam around the show and get my grubby paws on lots of equipment while not (hopefully) losing track of my gear as it will be slung over my shoulder.
> 
> See you all soon!


 

 Pictures?
  
 Packing the gear now...


----------



## mscott58

bearfnf said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Packing the gear now...


 
 Here you go! Small case contains my Fiio X3 and Ety ER-4S.


----------



## bearFNF

Nice, that works.


----------



## mscott58

bearfnf said:


> Nice, that works.


 
 Thanks. And love your Buckaroo Banzai quote.
  
 How about "BigbooTAY!"


----------



## bearFNF

No, no, no, don't tug on that. You never know what it might be attached to.  - Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## AxelCloris

So am I correct in counting that there's currently a total of 59 prizes in the pool for the SHaG?


----------



## bearFNF

Holy shnikeys!! That's a lot of SHaGin' to do...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, cant stop myself...


----------



## mscott58

We might be tired SHaG'd out (following a prolonged squawk?).

Okay, so we have now shifted from Buckaroo Banzai to Monty Python!


----------



## bearFNF

Heading to the airport. The long trek begins.


----------



## shiorisekine

bearfnf said:


> Heading to the airport. The long trek begins.




Same here flight leaves at 645 I'll be there at 10. Have a safe flight everyone.


----------



## mscott58

On the way to the airport as I type! (Don't worry, I'm not driving) 

Safe travels all and see you in Denver!


----------



## AxelCloris

Officially checked into my hotel. Now to relax a bit after travel. If anyone wants to get some dinner together later give a shout and we can coordinate something.


----------



## bearFNF

Dang...the trams are out of order, loonnnng walk from C gates to F gates. Then a gate change!!#&#!*/ Another hour before boarding. Should be in Denver at 3:38pm. Probably another hour or so to get to the hotel.


----------



## Maxvla

Scared me for a second. I thought you were talking about the Denver trams. It takes long enough on the tram, I'd rather not think about walking it.


----------



## bearFNF

Heh, sorry, meant the Minneapolis airport trams. Finally on board, gonna be late unless the pilot kicks this pig.


----------



## whorn

Would LOVE to go, but don't live anywhere near there. Sounds fun (pun intended).


----------



## mscott58

Just got to my hotel across the street from the Marriott! 
  
 Am going to go wander over for a bit and see if I can help/pester the people setting up.
  
 See you all soon


----------



## HasturTheYellow

For anyone going to the Rocky Mountain Audio Festival or CanJam, don't forget to check out the OPPO table. We will be exhibiting two brand new products: the closed-back portable planar magnetic headphones dubbed the PM-3 and the portable headphone amplifier dubbed the HA-2. No pricing or release date has been established, but they should be "affordable" and released "sooner rather than later".


----------



## psbspeakers

Are you heading to the *Rocky Mountain Audio Festival* and *CanJam*? Stop by and check out PSB Speakers in Room #8016 and at our CanJam table outside the main room. All weekend we'll be debuting two new Imagine speakers: the T3 Tower and C3 Centre, plus we'll have Paul Barton stopping by CanJam on Saturday from 1:00 - 2:00 PM to meet with head-fiers and tell them about the science behind PSB Speakers M4U Series of headphones! 
  
 For more info on PSB Speakers at RMAF and CanJam 2014 click here. 
  
 Hopefully we'll see you in Denver!


----------



## Icenine2

*Lots of Pictures of Gear Please!!!!!*


----------



## longbowbbs

Grrrrr....1st flight out tomorrow is delayed and the next one won't make the connection. Working on a new itinerary...


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'm finally here in Denver! Woohoo! Sooo lookng forward to tomorrow, the oppo announcement above was a total surprise to me. I'm repeal ly looking forward to hearing the Pm3 and the obravo with the AMT.

Now, what time to get to the show to stand in line? 10?


----------



## longbowbbs

OK...Getting up really early. Now I will get there by 9:00 tomorrow AM!


----------



## mscott58

Fun night at the unofficial kick-off of CanJam/RMAF 2014 and helping set up. So great meeting (in person at least) Jude, Warren, John, and the other core members of the Head-Fi crew. Looking forward to a great day tomorrow!


----------



## shiorisekine

hasturtheyellow said:


> For anyone going to the Rocky Mountain Audio Festival or CanJam, don't forget to check out the OPPO table. We will be exhibiting two brand new products: the closed-back portable planar magnetic headphones dubbed the PM-3 and the portable headphone amplifier dubbed the HA-2. No pricing or release date has been established, but they should be "affordable" and released "sooner rather than later".




I am interested in this. Gonna swing by tomorrow if I can.


----------



## bearFNF

So word to the wise...dont order th lobster mac and chees or the casedilla's at the the hotel restaurant. they both suck, stick to simple burger f you need food.

I sent my lobster mac back after waitng for it for an hour. ended up going out to wendy's instead.

now back in my room kickin back resting up for tomorrow.

breakfast at seven for any that are here and can get up that early


----------



## Maxvla

Surprising. When I was there the food was pretty decent and service was good.


----------



## mscott58

To all of you attending the RMAF/CanJam tomorrow. This map will be really helpful. The sign-in/registration will take place at the area labeled "Convention Lobby". If you want to short-cut to the CanJam, either follow the 12 banners that we put together tonight (and that Warren masterfully labeled with accurate arrows) or look on the map to follow around to the left after you register, pass by the front desk, cut to the right around the space between the Atrium and the the Lift Lounge (don't order the Lobster Mac-and-Cheese I've been warned) and then curve around to the right to the Rocky Mountain Event Center - that's CanJam!!! Jude and crew have the Head-Fi booth with the SHaG cards in the back-right corner of the CanJam space, and very cool vendors are all over the place. Lots of gear to hear and drool over. In terms of getting in line to register, not really sure if 9am MT is required, but hey - do your own thang!  See you all tomorrow - mscott58
  
 PS - If you want to go to the non-CanJam rooms, the elevators to the Atrium Level rooms are to the left of the front desk, while the elevators to the Tower Level rooms are to the right of the registration area.


----------



## bearFNF

I think they were overwhelmed, no excuse though for the wait or the crappy food.


----------



## AxelCloris

Shiorisekine and I popped over to the Indian restaurant across the street. Average Indian cuisine with somewhat elevated prices considering the portion size. But if you're craving Indian at least it isn't bad and it's close, just a bit pricey. They do have a lunch buffet apparently but I didn't ask about pricing. They're closed between lunch and dinner service.
  
 See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## mikesale

If anyone _loves_ steak and is interested in trying Colorado beef, Brooks Steakhouse is a 5 minute taxi ride from the Hotel on the other side of the 25. Not cheap, but outstanding. I may be a head-fi noob, but I do know steak!


----------



## Asr

Speaking of food, I highly recommend Larkburger for anyone (especially out-of-towners) craving a good burger. They're about a 10-minute walk down the street. Or Qdoba, also down the street (close to Larkburger).


----------



## shiorisekine

Already awake for the day.


----------



## bearFNF

My dang internal clock woke me up at five, it still thinks it's in Minnesota.

..heading down to breakfast now.


----------



## 2K9R56S

Now that there's _boots on the ground_, could someone please check and see if there's a whiff of Mjolnir 2 in the air?


----------



## Allanmarcus

2k9r56s said:


> Now that there's _boots on the ground_, could someone please check and see if there's a whiff of Mjolnir 2 in the air?




So far, just bacon


----------



## john57

I will be taking the light rail to the event.


----------



## bearFNF

2k9r56s said:


> Now that there's _boots on the ground_, could someone please check and see if there's a whiff of Mjolnir 2 in the air?



Nothing so far. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mscott58

2k9r56s said:


> Now that there's _boots on the ground_, could someone please check and see if there's a whiff of Mjolnir 2 in the air?


 
 Saw the Schiit people setting up their table last night, but didn't have a chance to look closely enough, but will take a look today.


----------



## bearFNF

No Mjolnir 2, but a 80-90% Yggdrasil proto...


----------



## MattTCG

Anymore surprises?


----------



## uncola

Someone go audition geek pulse x and tell me it transformed your creative aurvana live into stax 009 . So I can feel good about obsessing over it for so long


----------



## 2K9R56S

bearfnf said:


> No Mjolnir 2, but a 80-90% Yggdrasil proto...


 
  
 Cool.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## bearFNF

This is what an almost filled out card looks like. 


Too bad I can't use it and have to start over.


----------



## RHA Team

We're here with the RHA product range, including the all new T10i. Hopefully see lots of people very, very soon!


----------



## whorn

Where is the best place to follow big announcements and releases. I couldn't go to CanJam this year, but want to stay updated.


----------



## joe

Don't forget to pick up your SHaG cards at the Head-Fi booth!


----------



## third_eye

Why oh why do I have to wait another hour until my super shuttle leaves the Denver airport


----------



## whorn

third_eye said:


> Why oh why do I have to wait another hour until my super shuttle leaves the Denver airport


 
 You could call Uber taxi. Just a thought. 
 Your lucky you can even go. haha


----------



## joe

Uber isn't always allowed to pickup from airports. I'm not sure what the policy in Denver is...


----------



## starfly

Hey guys, for those shag cards do you actually have to go inside to get them, or can you get them at the entrance? My ticket is only for tomorrow, not today. Hope they don't run out. Otherwise I could pick them up today on the way home from work. Anyone know?


----------



## bearFNF

They can be found just outside the door going into the CanJam room.


----------



## Talai

starfly said:


> Hey guys, for those shag cards do you actually have to go inside to get them, or can you get them at the entrance? My ticket is only for tomorrow, not today. Hope they don't run out. Otherwise I could pick them up today on the way home from work. Anyone know?




According to Jude there are 4000 cards... I turned mine in at 4 and was the first one done. I think youll be fine


----------



## starfly

talai said:


> According to Jude there are 4000 cards... I turned mine in at 4 and was the first one done. I think youll be fine


 
  
 Yeah, I picked up my pass today and they said I could walk around with it today if I wanted, eventhough it's officially only valid for tomorrow. So I picked up the Shag card at the Head-Fi booth. Didn't really hang around though, also didn't have my stuff with me. Will be back again tomorrow morning with my audio gear. Definitely excited about sampling all the different (C)IEMs out there, I'm in the market for a new pair and am considering going the CIEM route. My old SE530 finally gave out a few months ago. Too bad 1964ears isn't at CanJam this year, would have liked to hear their stuff.


----------



## Asr

Hey everyone, the impressions thread has already been started: http://www.head-fi.org/t/737921/canjam-at-rmaf-2014-impressions


----------



## scott hifi

Where do we post pics from the weekend?


----------



## bearFNF

scott hifi said:


> Where do we post pics from the weekend?



In this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/737921/canjam-at-rmaf-2014-impressions/90#post_10958984


----------

